# Trenbolonely’s Bodybuilding/Powerlifting Log



## Trenbolonely (Sep 4, 2022)

Starting a new log here since they help me keep focused on short term goals and reflect about progress later on. I will keep this log going for a long time while I bodybuild and work on powerlifting sometimes. After changing sport to bodybuilding I worked with a coach who thought I have solid genetics for the sport, and I really enjoy the training. It’s not too intrusive in my schedule, I like the eating and lifestyle and i still have time to spend with family, so I want to see how far I can go with it. Keeping expectations humble, just want to put my work in have fun and see what happens. 

Stats: 
Age 27
Weight: 100kg/220lbs
Height: 188cm/6 foot 2

Last recorded 1RMs:
DDL 240kg 530lbs
Squat 200kg 440lbs
Bench 140kg 308 
(After 1.5 years of weight training,  I started gear a bit early with body building due to experience with other competitive sport, figured I could still have training diet recovery on point ) 

Currently I am training for my first powerlifting meet this coming December. I hadn’t done powerlifting training til last month. I did bodybuilding for some time and figured out what training I best respond to for adding mass while on gear, and now I want to see how my body responds to PL training with PEDS. I am working with a coach who programs microcycles for me, and will help with peaking. Currently bulking to compete in 110kg weight class (I know I am not competitive at the weight but I still am prioritising adding mass for bodybuilding which is my long term goal) 
Body building I train 5x a week when I do that, currently training 4x a week for PL. 2 days SBD & BB hypertrophy 1 day SB accessories& BB hypertrophy 1 day accessories/ BB hypertrophy 

Right now I just finished a deload yesterday, and will blast 750Test/300Tren/300Deca .5 Arimidex EOD to prepare for the meet. 

I run 5iu HGH ED
HCG 500iu EW

Supplements ED
Probiotics
ZInc Magnesium
MSM
Creatine
Protein
Multidextrin 
Liv 52
Accutane
Carnitine 
Melatonin


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 4, 2022)

Good stuff. I’ll follow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 4, 2022)

Following


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 4, 2022)

I’ll follow along

Are you doing a set program or do you do your own programming?


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’ll follow along
> 
> Are you doing a set program or do you do your own programming?


Since it’s my first time with powerlifting and the goal is a competition I hired a coach.

He sends a weekly program and makes adjustments based on videos of top sets, RPE of sets & according to discussion. Every 3-4 weeks I deload and do a mock meet the last session of the deload.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 5, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Since it’s my first time with powerlifting and the goal is a competition I hired a coach.
> 
> He sends a weekly program and makes adjustments based on videos of top sets, RPE of sets & according to discussion. Every 3-4 weeks I deload and do a mock meet the last session of the deload.



Always a great decision to hire a coach.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 5, 2022)

What fed are you competing in?  What are your goals for your first meet?  Sleeves or wraps or single or multiply?


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> What fed are you competing in?  What are your goals for your first meet?  Sleeves or wraps or single or multiply?


I’ll be competing in the CPA, China Powerlifting Association. Untested, sleeves or wraps. I’ve never used sleeves or wraps yet and at the moment I’m not using a belt either so hopefully they will have some impact. 

I didn’t really have expectations going into this but here are some things I would be happy 

Right now I want to bench 150kg, my bench is pretty bad due to my leverages. 

Squat I want to try anywhere from 230-250kg. I haven’t tested 1rm squat in a while, so it is a bit hard to gauge where it will go.

For the deadlift I want to see if I can hit 275kg+. I can do 240kg pretty easy without a belt so I figure if my actual 1RM is a bit higher I can shoot for 600Lbs+ and it should start to blow up once the tren starts to hit. 

Last time I ran this stack for about 10W I added about 50kg to squat and deadlift just doing hypertrophy training, so hopefully I can meet those goals. besides the bench they might be a bit high so I guess I’ll just have to wait and find out.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 5, 2022)

very cool. I had no idea China had its own powerlifting federation. What type of training will you be doing leading up to the meet?  Any particular program?


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> very cool. I had no idea China had its own powerlifting federation. What type of training will you be doing leading up to the meet?  Any particular program?


I didn’t either, since it’s not a very popular sport here. Most people in strength sport either do Olympic style weightlifting or body building for men’s physique. some friends let me know that there will be the first competition in this city, so I figured even though I’m not too strong for my weight atm it would be an interesting experience.

I’m not sure what program it is since I’m working with a coach who programs on a week by week basis. I should probably ask though lol.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 5, 2022)

Weight: 100.2 kg
Calories ED 4,500- will update when weight stops going up, i will at least be able to put on 2-3kg with these calories. 

Test/tren/npp stack seems to be kicking in a little this week. Got some increased aggression, joints feeling nice, and heartburn/indigestion without probiotics in the morning. 
Was still a little tired from pulling a Beltless PR on Saturday.

High bar no belt squats with 2 second pause 
1x20 50kg warm up 
1x10 100kg 
1x10 95kg

Working light high bar paused squats for some hypertrophy and to increase hip/ankle mobility which is my weak link in squat technique. 
I will be doing low bar for the comp and my low bar is significantly better than high bar, but coach wants me to make sure I am hitting depth faster/consistently.

Paused Bench Press 
10x3 108kg

Paused Deadlift
1x6  185kg 

Accessories
Triangle cable pulldowns 50kg 3x15
Horizontal Pulley Cable Rows 80kg 3x15
Bicep curls


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 6, 2022)

Just gained 2.1kg/4.6lbs overnight to get to 102.3kg. Guess the stack is really kicking in, and I’ve started getting the nitrogen and water retention. I will probably get another 1kg/2.2lbs of this kind of temporary weight before any real changes to body composition. 

Day 8 of all short esters ED pinning. Guess the party is starting, hope to feel some differences with the barbell soon.


----------



## PZT (Sep 6, 2022)

ED? I’m having trouble E6D right now lol


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> ED? I’m having trouble E6D right now lol


Yeah it is a literal pain in the ass, I wanted to make the switch to longer esters but I still have too much NPP, Tren Ace and Test P to justify buying any more raws.


----------



## PZT (Sep 6, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Yeah it is a literal pain in the ass, I wanted to make the switch to longer esters but I still have too much NPP, Tren Ace and Test P to justify buying any more raws.


I’m mean it’s not the worst problem to have haha


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 6, 2022)

Following 



Trenbolonely said:


> Yeah it is a literal pain in the ass, I wanted to make the switch to longer esters but I still have too much NPP, Tren Ace and Test P to justify buying any more raws.


I kinda like the ED pinning


----------



## PZT (Sep 6, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Following
> 
> 
> I kinda like the ED pinning


I liked EOD when I could afford it and didn’t have kids running around the house all the fkin time


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 6, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Following
> 
> 
> I kinda like the ED pinning


I agree in terms of a psychological aspect. Feel like it keeps me focused and it’s part of the eating & training routine, like I can’t skip a day of any of them, but 100% could do without the inflammation/PIP


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 7, 2022)

_weight: 101.5kg/223lbs_
 *increasing gH Dosage to 10iu ED to minimise fat gain over this bulking period as of 9/7

Ate some calorie dense food for a cheat day. Had pizza again after nearly 5 months, now time to buckle down, no more cheat meals for the next several months, I’ll gain some fat anyways when I bump calories up to 5,000 when i stall out at 4,500.

_Blood pressure 113:71_

Really satisfied with blood pressure as I start this cycle. I’m sure it will go up about 10 points sometime in the next week.

Programmed Power Lifting:

*Barbell Bulgarian split squats, knee to floor 
(Continuing mobility work)*
1x15 55kg/121lbs
1x15 50kg/110lbs

*Paused Bench press *
10x2 113kg/248.6lbs

*Pulldowns*
4xMax 50kg/110lbs
I should do pull ups but I have a strain and need to do light weights higher reps or else I aggravate the injury

*Side plank *
2 min per side

Body building accessories

*Lateral fly*
1x30 10kg
2x20 10kg

*Bicep curls *
3x10 50kg/110lbs

*Calves raises:*
4x max 150kg 330lbs (usually go higher but just want some big light sets today)


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 7, 2022)

Figured I should  post some diet stuff too
Here’s an example of daily meals
Fair warning I ain’t a chef and I often will not season my food but today I did because I am in lockdown due to covid at the moment. Somehow I still didn’t have the motivation to season my last meal ಠ_ಠ

Everything is weighed raw

Breakfast
150g oats
7 egg equivalent of liquid egg whites
125g blueberries



Post workout
2 bananas
50g protein powder
Creatine & carnitine



Lunch (2 meals)
250g chicken
150g rice
Avocado & tomato,
 lemon, salt, chili powder, chives, garlic powder, pepper, onion powder




Dinner 1
250g shrimp chicken beef
150g rice (usually will be sweet potato but it doesn’t go well with shrimp so fuck it)
Seafood seasoning, salt, wife’s grandmother’s homemade chili oil




Dinner 2

250g Angus beef
350g potato
Tabasco only bucko



Dessert
Probiotics drink
Probiotics capsule (absolute lifesavers on tren)
Liv 52
Arimidex
Accutane
MSM glucosamine shark cartilage Sumo wrestler pills
Milk thistle
ZMg


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 7, 2022)

Really enjoying this log so far man. Looking forward to more of it as you go, and seeing the progress you make, especially come meet day. It’s good to see someone doing things right. You’ll have to let me know in a month, how you like having tren and npp running together. I’ve heard mixed things, but like all, individual differences. I hope it all works well for you. Also wasn’t expecting you to be in China lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Really enjoying this log so far man. Looking forward to more of it as you go, and seeing the progress you make, especially come meet day. It’s good to see someone doing things right. You’ll have to let me know in a month, how you like having tren and npp running together. I’ve heard mixed things, but like all, individual differences. I hope it all works well for you. Also wasn’t expecting you to be in China lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Same here, should be a fun time. Figure it’s better to do the whole thing right if I’m playing with my health and I should get the most out of it. I ran tren and npp before for my second blast, I tolerate them pretty well, and held on to around 10kgs of mass that I added from it, so I’m a fan. I don’t care for the sky high libido and sweating but it’s nothing too absurd at the doses I’m running. Yeah fair enough, there probably aren’t so many ex pats who live in China on these forums haha


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 9, 2022)

*Weight*: Woke up at 103.3kg/227lbs this is the heaviest I’ve ever been. It’s all uphill from here and I’m fucking stoked. I just hope my body can keep growing like it did last time I ran this cycle. I am sure PL training wont cause the same amount of growth as training purely for hypertrophy so it Will be a learning experience for sure about dietary needs for power.

as a beginner it will really help me figure out if my body responds better to PL or BB training when enhanced. After I run this I’ll review my 2 logs and pick which I will commit to based on aptitude.

Calories: 4800
I’ve added calories into my diet since the last time I got to 102kg at the end of my 2nd blast with the same compounds and dosages the scale movement slowed down significantly with 4500 calories.

*Programmed Powerlifting 

Low bar paused squat *
1x1 170kg/375lbs

*High bar paused squats (1 second pause)*
2x6 128kg/282lbs

*Paused Bench press*
10x1 118kg/259lbs

*Belted Deadlift *
1x6 205kg/452lbs

*Plank*
2x 1 minute

*Body Building Accessories

Tricep pushdowns*
3x12
Rest pause
Rest pause

*Strict press*
Pyramid

*Curls for the gurls*
5x20 alternating muscle round

*Single arm rows *
5x8 alternating Muscle round
______________________________________________

Sidenote: I get a bit wordy so I’m going to color code so it’s not such a fucking mess when i review later, and it’s a bit easier to follow.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

I dig the organization, makes things a lot easier to read and understand. Just takes more time on your part. Keep up the good work TB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 9, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Following
> 
> 
> I kinda like the ED pegging!


He said pinning! But its 2022 so we aren't judging. (sorry couldn't help myself)


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 9, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> He said pinning! But its 2022 so we aren't judging. (sorry couldn't help myself)


My woke friend said ED pegging is cool, but hitting depth with a squat plug does the trick too.


----------



## PZT (Sep 9, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> My woke friend said ED pegging is cool, but hitting depth with a squat plug does the trick too.


Do your research before you believe your friends!!


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 9, 2022)

PZT said:


> Do your research before you believe your friends!!


Luckily my friend who told me that is dr Joel seedman & he’s already done the research. If an athlete needs more explosive glutes he usually will program Plugged Squats to parallel.


----------



## PZT (Sep 9, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Luckily my friend who told me that is dr Joel seedman & he’s already done the research. If an athlete needs more explosive glutes he usually will program Plugged Squats to parallel.


I just feel like ATG would be optimal with increased anus stimulus and lesser load would be needed.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 9, 2022)

PZT said:


> I just feel like ATG would be optimal with increased anus stimulus and lesser load would be needed.


And be sure to spread the floor.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Lmao this is hilarious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 10, 2022)

Weight: 103.3kg/227.26 lbs seems like this is as far as I will bloat. Time to see if calories will push the weight up over the next week. 

Accessory Day

*Nordic curls off bench *
3x Max

*Barbell rows*
3x12 120kg/265lbs

*close grip triangle lat Pulldown*s 
3x20 45kg/100lbs 

*BB curls *
5x10 30-35kg

*Double overhand No-chalk static holds*
120kg/110kg/100kg

*Lateral flies*
1x30
Rest pause 
Rest pause 

*Baby cows*
150kg 
4x max 

it’s a holiday here Today, during this beautiful lockdown season, so I will have some good old fashioned all-American yak meat stew tonight. might go slightly over my protein today. (Oh, the horror)


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 10, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> *close grip triangle lat Pulldown*s
> 3x20 45kg/100lbs


Close grip Pulldowns were 3x20 60kg/132lbs. made a mistake


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 12, 2022)

Weight: 101.9kg/224lbs +1.9kg since beginning blast phase 

Calories: 4800 kept on diet very strictly all last week. Stricter than cruise, starting to lose some excess fat I gained while cruising while I was trying to keep my weight at 100kg.

Programmed powerlifting

Paused squats (1 second pause)
1x10 231lbs/ 105kg
1x10 221lbs/ 100kg

Paused bench press
10x3 242lbs/110kg

No-Belt Deficit deadlifts (standing on one plate)
1x5 419lbs/190kg

Plank
1x65 seconds

Notes 
muscles are pretty tired from bodybuilding accessories. Giving it a rest today to recover for powerlifting compounds.

tren and npp feel like they are kicking in. Weights moving quicker. Aggression uptick. Hungrier. Pumps come in quicker. Weird sleep habits, loud snoring. Apparently yesterday in my sleep I was petting my wife’s head like a cat, so that’s a new one.


----------



## eazy (Sep 12, 2022)

upvotes for the most stylized log I've ever read.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 12, 2022)

eazy said:


> upvotes for the most stylized log I've ever read.


Got a lot of time to kill with this stupid lockdown and in between the 10 sets of bench press😂


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 14, 2022)

Weight: 102.2/224.84 +2.2 

Calories: 4800

Programmed powerlifting
Bulgarian squats
1x 10 65kg
1x10 60kg

Paused bench press
9x2 253lbs/115kg
AMRAP 1x7 253lbs/115kg

 * I’ve got 1-2 more in the tank but not trying to go to total failure since I’ll be benching again Friday.
Coach said to add these in since Paused bench press has a good amount of pop out of the pause. Last month paused off the chest was my sticking point. My 1rm wouldn’t be comp passable due to bounce so we’ve worked exclusively on paused bench.

Single Arm lat pulldowns
3x10 per side 88lbs/40kg

Side plank
1x65 seconds Per side

Bodybuilding accessories 

Bicep curls Superset hammer curls
3x10

Front raises
3x20

Light dumbbell press superset Lateral raises
3x20

Calves
Light 225lbs/100mkg
5 sets to failure

Notes
Lockdown is gonna take at least 2weeks longer so I ordered a leg extension/hamstring curl machine that I will build and load my plates onto. I really need to do more quad and hamstring specific hypertrophy and strength work. I will pretty much have a complete home gym for being able to do a lot of basic body building movements so I will stop getting fucked by these lockdowns.

Strength boost is definitely starting to kick in from the stack. Not as moody as last time i ran the 19nors, but don’t worry there’s still time. Got that stylebender gyno on one titty tho, the wife’s jealous now boyo. Should be better next week when e2 gets normal. It is what it is.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 15, 2022)

I’m really liking this log.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 16, 2022)

Weight: 102.7/225.94   +2.7kg/5.9lbs
Making good progress with weight. Going to keep calories the same. In comparison to BB training, I feel like I might need less calories for PL.

*PL PROGRAM*

No belt low bar back squat 
1x1 175kg/385lbs

No belt High bar paused squat 1 second 
132kg/290lbs 2x6

Squats are moving. I want to throw the belt on & blast some heavy singles over 200kg. Taking a lot of willpower to just follow the program and not shoot for a PR when I am damned sure it’s there.

Paused Bench 
9x1 120kg/265lbs
AMRAP 1x6 120kg/265lbs

Bench is starting to blow up. 3 times a week is working pretty well. I felt like my arms/shoulders were thrashed but by the time I got to the AMRAP but still felt like I could hit 2 more reps. I liked this stack for bodybuilding but god damn it feels like magic for strength considering I was doing 100kg  sets of 10 without my bench moving up. 

Conventional Ddl + Belt
1x5 210kg/463lbs 

Ain’t nothin but a Peanut. I would really love to do some heavier DDLs too but of course just gotta trust coach and not get ahead of myself. 

Plank


BB ACCESSORIES

calves
3x25 130kg/286lbs 

Tricep pushdowns
3xmax
1 Rest pause

Reverse seated lat pulldowns
3x10
*find this quite nice for traps but a lot of folks seem to hate on it. I figure if Andrew jacked does it it must work lol.

notes
Stack is really kicking in. Getting a bit moodier. The boner police called and said I need to  go to horny jail but they will never take me alive. Christ almighty please help my wife deal with my dumb ass in these coming months while I lose 50IQ points off the boloney


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I’m really liking this log.


Thanks! Your log is awesome too.  I’m pretty impressed by the quality of the majority of logs on this forum. Definitely a step up from Meso 😅


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 17, 2022)

Weight: 102.3/225.06 +2.3/5.06

Calories: 4800, thinking I will probably plateau with weight next week. Starting to plateau at 102 like I expected. Feeling good energy with this many calories. Need to make sure I keep adding tissue and gaining strength, without second guessing the surplus. 

Accessory Saturday 

*Single Leg extension*s
3x15 50kg 

Put this together today so I can directly target quads and hamstrings and finish em off with a little extra hypertrophy for the weeks the gym is locked down. I can load a reasonable amount of bumper plates for BB work. However not enough for two legs. 



*Single leg Hamstring curls*
5x15 30kgs 

Keeping it light just want some blood flow, pump, try to add some tissue. Deadlift 2x and rowing 2x a week work my hams reasonably already. 

*Close grip underhand Pulldowns *
1x15 60kg
1x15 70kg 
1x15 75kg 

*No belt Dead stop Pendley Rows *
3x10 75kg 

Low back is pumped to hell today. Can’t wait to get back to the gym and do chest supported rows, take some pressure off the lower back. Hoping to hit the sets of 10 at 130kg when they’re open again.

*BB curls *
5x8 40kg, 40kg, 35kg, 30kg, 25kg
*Static holds (No chalk overhand)*
(3) 1x1 125kg/115kg/105kg 

*Alternating DB curls* 

3x15 per side 10kg


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 18, 2022)

*Sunday Diet Review*

Weight: 101.7kg/223lbs

At the end of each week I lose a bit of weight. I tend to get heavier in the middle of the week, and taper off on Sunday. (My heaviest this week was 105.2 Thursday before bed)

I will use lowest weight (Sunday’s) for diet modification. 



Going to update my diet, adding 65g raw (200g cooked) white rice to my meals. +56carbs +260 calories starting tomorrow. 


Calories update: 5,060 (+260)
I will monitor weight over the week and decide if I need more or less. I’m 14 weeks out, and gained Approx.85kg/1.8lbs per week after the initial bloating subsided.

As the cycle continues i know it will get harder for me to gain weight so I need to go higher to compensate. The tren will make me recomp if I’m not in a solid surplus which I found out during my 1st 10 Week experience.  Shooting to add 1kg EW. 

Rest/Recovery
Started using the massage/fascia gun thing on recovery full body about 1hour. On rest days til I can get back to getting actual massages.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 19, 2022)

Weight: 100.8kg/221.76lbs
what the hell happened here 😂 

I’ve been 100% on with my diet so I guess I’ve really just got to add more food…  or just do a recomp and get a higher quality, better conditioned and stronger 100kgs, let muscle I gained mature and so on. A little disappointed in terms of weight gain, but strength is goin up like I’ve never experienced before.  

My body might just not respond well to this style of training for adding mass, which went on damned fast doing BB training. I am really starting to consider competing at 100kg if I’ve only gone up .8kg. I should’ve figured I can’t have it both ways and this is why people program blocks. 

calories: 5000
I’ll give it one week, if my weight is still stalled or going down I’ll either bump up to 5500 and start forced feeding and see how the scale moves, or just eat slightly above maintenance for energy and strength gains but not for mass gain purposes. 

PL PROGRAMMED LIFTS

High bar squat 
1x20 100kg/225lbs
Working on fast descent to bottom of squat and exploding out for technique. 

Bench press
Paused 9x3 112.5kg
Touch AMRAP 1x11 112.5kg/248lbs

- 1rm calculator estimates 1rm at 153kg/336lbs with that rep range. If I can hit that my next mock meet I would be ecstatic. 

Halting Deadlift
1x3 195kg/430 lbs

Felt too easy. Not a fan. Maybe waiting til Friday to push the deadlift since 220kg x5 is programmed. 

BB ACCESSORIES 

chest supported row
1x10 80kg
1x10 120kg
1x10 145kg/319lbs 

Lat raise superset biceps
4x10 12kg
1x30 6kg


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 19, 2022)

Damn son getting all the calories in lol! I agree with [mention]Trendkill [/mention] this log has a lot of effort and detail put into it. I enjoy following it. I wish we all made our logs this detailed. I just don’t think I can allow more head space for mine with everything else in life lol. I think the paused benches are a really good idea. Have you and your coach considered pin presses at all to work the partials of the movements in the press?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn son getting all the calories in lol! I agree with [mention]Trendkill [/mention] this log has a lot of effort and detail put into it. I enjoy following it. I wish we all made our logs this detailed. I just don’t think I can allow more head space for mine with everything else in life lol. I think the paused benches are a really good idea. Have you and your coach considered pin presses at all to work the partials of the movements in the press?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah haha the amount of rice is pretty awful rn. Honestly if I didn’t have so much time between bench sets I probably wouldn’t type so much but it can get pretty boring. 
Yeah we considered pin presses, but right now paused seems to be fine since my weakest point is off the chest.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 21, 2022)

Weight 101.8kg

Missed a meal today, as I started working again this week, and was too damned busy today putting stuff in order to move back to the states. Sorting out some good old-fashioned country boy gainful employment takes a bit of time to find a place my wife won’t think is too rural and out of the way. 

PL PROGRAMMED LIFTS

Reverse BB lunges knee to the ground
1x10 per leg 70kg
1x10 per leg 65kg
Fuck those are tough 

Paused  BP
 9x2 120.6kg 265lbs
T&G BP AMRAP 1x9 120.6kg 265lbs
Still shocked about my bench moving so fast. Coach changed program on Monday to move bench up in larger intervals.

Hamstring curl single leg 
3x6 50kg 
A bit too light but needed to gtfo and eat


BB ACCESSORIES

DB overhead press 
3x12 40kg 
Reduced intensity so I can let shoulders heal more for bench. 

DB Hammer curls 
3x20 20kg


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 23, 2022)

Weight: 101.3kg
Diet changed a little since I went back to work and one meal a day is free, so I am not weighing one, and get various carbs fruits and veg. For example today I ate bamboo shoots, beef, grapes and peach. Chinese bulking lmao.
Ate a 12” pizza with PL friends at the gym, 
instead of 2 meals, and just abused my protein shaker, for 160g of protein… immediately started getting  a heat flash. Need to stick to my diet.

PL Programmed Lifts

I really wanted to use calibrated plates since my bench starting blowing up weirdly fast Made me paranoid and I thought the weights must be wrong or fake…. Turns out no that’s just tren paranoia, and cycle kicking in. calibrated plates and the bar the comp uses are  about the same as the other shitty bar at the gym near my work. 
Went to PL gym with friends and besides realising tren makes me retarded, it was fun lifting with other people for the first time in a month and a half since the lockdown started. 

*no belt **Low bar squat*
183kg x1 

*No belt High bar paused squat *
2x6 140kg 

*Paused bench press*
9x1 125kg

*Touch & Go Bench press*
1x6 
Last rep was a fucking grind 

*Conventional belted deadlift *
220kg 1x5 
Not bad


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 25, 2022)

Weight: 102.5kg/225.2lbs pizza gains are swole as fuck. Feeling FULL and VASCULAR. Adipose tissue is absolutely SHREDDED and ANABOLIC my gut is absolutely MASSIVE. 

Calories: 5k normal. Stomach is getting used to the food quantity. Not feeling like I need to throw up at the end of meals anymore. Diet going fine. Got tired of chicken so switched up several meals to salmon steaks. 

Accessory Saturday 
just did coach programmed lifts. Wanted to get a bit more socialising in, since that lockdown was tough. After a month of hanging out with a pregnant woman and a puppy exclusively, wanted to hang out a bit with friends

*Meadows rows*
80kg 3x10

*Barbell curls*
45kg x8
40kg x10
35kg x 12
30kg x 15
25kg x25

*Leg extensions  (paused single leg)*
25kg 3x20

*Dumbbell Alfernating Rest Pause*
10kg 20/20/15/15/12/12

*Static Holds (no chalk)*
130kg, 120kg, 110kg

Grip feels very strong reps at 220Kg/485lbs on Friday I felt totally confident in grip, don’t need to reset or rest hands. Static holds are feeling solid. I used to feel insecure about grip on ddl, pinky slipping out with mixed because I broke my hand boxing and it significantly impacted grip my left hand. now if I go for heavy singles I am confident my grip won’t fail.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 26, 2022)

Weight: 101.8/224lbs +1.8kg/4lbs weight gain is going fine. Will continue at 5k cals until it slows down.

*Powerlifting Deload

No belt Low bar Squat*
170kg/375lbs

*Paused Bench*
132.5kg/ 292

*No belt DDL*
220kg/ 485

Excited for this Saturday, will shoot for a 20kg DDL PR, I feel very confident I can pull it. I think I will break 600lbs next month. If I can do it I will have added around 100lbs since July. (4 months). Will be shooting for small bench PR 2.5kgs. My all time PR was 140kg, but starting this cycle I couldn’t press more than 130kg, I am also excited to go for 150kg+ next month. Being conservative with squat and bench to make sure I can hit my DDL PR on Saturday.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 26, 2022)

This was last Fridays deadlift, I’ll start posting some vids every so often. Probably will update with 1rms after this 


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2nP3jTq


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> This was last Fridays deadlift, I’ll start posting some vids every so often. Probably will update with 1rms after this
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nP3jTq



Good shit in here man. I suck so bad at deadlifts. Sometimes I’ll see skinny ass tall dudes at the gym that don’t even look like they lift, DL twice what I could and I’m like how the fuck lol. Short arms and legs with a longer torso sucks. Good work and good pulling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good shit in here man. I suck so bad at deadlifts. Sometimes I’ll see skinny ass tall dudes at the gym that don’t even look like they lift, DL twice what I could and I’m like how the fuck lol. Short arms and legs with a longer torso sucks. Good work and good pulling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah that stuff always trips me out, I have the same experience with the bench and overhead press hahaha. With those movements I always feel like it would be so cool to have  shorter arms. it’s crazy how much leverages make a difference especially for people whose body types fit a particular movement very well.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 27, 2022)

Weight: 101.8

     Weight has stayed for a week at 101.8kg.  I’m feeling much better this week compared to my first deload. 

*Notes for mock meet*
Coach got back to me about deload videos, he’s confident I can 100% get the deadlift PR. 

I need to make some adjustments in squat and bench, if I want to get max efficiency with good technique. If I want to see what my true 1rm is.

I pause my bench rep too long and lost a bit of tension, and need to focus on descending speed in my squat. 

*recovery*

     Finally got a massage to help with recovery. Had them focus on triceps, quads and lower back.

*Sleep*

    This week sleep improved tremendously so far . I’ve worked out better sleep hygiene habits, going from an average of 3-4hours of sleep last week to 6-8 hours this week.  I sorted out my plans for when I leave this country, so I feel a lot better considering I’m more prone to anxiety at the moment.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 28, 2022)

Weight: 101.8kg

*Deload*

Nice and easy day, working on technique trying to get everything dialled in and rested up for Saturday. A couple other folks will shoot for some PRs too so it should be a fun session. 

*No belt squat*

Up to 150kg 

Working on descending quickly and getting to depth without slowing down near the bottom.

*Paused Bench*

Up to 122.5kg

Working on tension on the chest, pausing for less time, and keeping chest up and scapula retracted 

*Conventional no belt deadlift *

Up to 200kg

Technique on singles is pretty clean, just focusing on being explosive off the floor.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 29, 2022)

Weight

back up to 102kg 224.4lbs. Seems like I am slowly bulking, not really getting fatter though. Gonna keep it at this pace.

Recovery

got a deep tissue massage focused on back muscles. Honestly quite painful for upper back/triceps and quads, but I can never remember lower back as I fall asleep. Pretty sure I can fall asleep with a woman stomping on my lower back at this point. 

Notes
-acne is almost totally gone after months of accutane treatment.
-Psychological sides and sleep problems have subsided pretty well, feeling physically and mentally well.  
-Unilateral gyno still has a bit of flare and pizzazz on one titty. I’ve got a nice side hustle going, whenever my wife wants to cop a feel it costs her exactly one pretty penny. If you want to sponsor my gyno surgery please send cash or BTC to the itty bitty titty committee.


----------



## Yano (Sep 29, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> This was last Fridays deadlift, I’ll start posting some vids every so often. Probably will update with 1rms after this
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nP3jTq


I have a hard time remembering to bring my legs with me when I DL too man I can hear your coach and I know Trend bangs his head some times watching me lift hahahaah

I'm just ordering heavy bands to pull this off , but you might want to try some thing like this where your not able to move the bar at all but can still push the world away with your legs

Build a solid habit of using them


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> I have a hard time remembering to bring my legs with me when I DL too man I can hear your coach and I know Trend bangs his head some times watching me lift hahahaah
> 
> I'm just ordering heavy bands to pull this off , but you might want to try some thing like this where your not able to move the bar at all but can still push the world away with your legs
> 
> Build a solid habit of using them


Thanks for the link! This looks like a solid way to drill that part of the movement. I’ll send this to my coach and see if we can throw these in to my accessory days or something like that. The folks yelling in cues are not my coach though , they’re more experienced powerlifting friends who asked if I would give the comp a go & give each other cues & pointers about technique. Coaching is online.


----------



## Yano (Sep 29, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Thanks for the link! This looks like a solid way to drill that part of the movement. I’ll send this to my coach and see if we can throw these in to my accessory days or something like that. The folks yelling in cues are not my coach though , they’re more experienced powerlifting friends who asked if I would give the comp a go & give each other cues & pointers about technique. Coaching is online.


Right on man , hope it helps !!


----------



## DLTBB (Sep 29, 2022)

Digging this man.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sep 30, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Digging this man.


Thanks, you got a cool log too!


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 1, 2022)

Weight: 102kg

Deload Day 3: mock meet 
so today did not go completely as planned. I felt a bit sick but still tried to push it. When I got to the gym people were using the rack, so I started with the deadlift. Had to squat last.

Deadlift

260kg attempt

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2nQ7dom

So I had a very obvious problem pulling slack from the squishy bar, I’m used to grip & rip off stiff bars so I had to pull twice to get a feel. After it got to my knee my middle back weakness shows. I was hitching too much and abandoned the lift since it would obviously not be passed in competition. I felt like i could still grind it out if I wanted to. But then again what is the point of that if I’m training for a meet.

250kg PR 

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2nQ9s1m

This went a bit better, threw on some good old Danny brown and got a nose bleed after this pull lmao. No more PWO spiked with var… orals seriously spike my blood pressure and backing off of a failed RPE10 with an RPE10 was a solid way to start the day.  

*Bench*
Failed at 140kg, I think because I wasn’t using elbow sleeves and these help me a bit. Usually I can go over estimated 1rm based on reps… have no idea if it’s because I’m a bit sick or what. But that fucking sucked. 

*Squat*
Felt like I got trolled on the bench so I went to 200kg on the squat and it moved fine. Today my lower back feels like an orphan with a face even a mother couldn’t love.


----------



## Yano (Oct 1, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Weight: 102kg
> 
> Deload Day 3: mock meet
> so today did not go completely as planned. I felt a bit sick but still tried to push it. When I got to the gym people were using the rack, so I started with the deadlift. Had to squat last.
> ...


Nice pulls man , you damn near that had 260 nice fighting that up that far. The  250 you owned that shit , nice job !


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice pulls man , you damn near that had 260 nice fighting that up that far. The  250 you owned that shit , nice job !


Thanks man, I appreciate it! I know I got it next month, just need to keep putting in the work and get some more time in on that specific bar


----------



## Yano (Oct 1, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate it! I know I got it next month, just need to keep putting in the work and get some more time in on that specific bar


I  was the same way , I have an old stiff bar at home I've used for years , got  to my first meet locked into a real deadlift bar for the first time and was like ,, WTF it bends like spaghetti !! 

Once you learn the bar a bit though with the right pull that bar whip can help break the weight off the floor ya just got to watch if your a real hard ripper  that you don't create too much whip and the rebound pulls it out of your hands. 

Now that this wedding jazz is all over and done , that's my next purchase for the gym a Texas Deadlift Bar.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> I  was the same way , I have an old stiff bar at home I've used for years , got  to my first meet locked into a real deadlift bar for the first time and was like ,, WTF it bends like spaghetti !!
> 
> Once you learn the bar a bit though with the right pull that bar whip can help break the weight off the floor ya just got to watch if your a real hard ripper  that you don't create too much whip and the rebound pulls it out of your hands.
> 
> Now that this wedding jazz is all over and done , that's my next purchase for the gym a Texas Deadlift Bar.


Congrats on the wedding man! Have you got a home gym, or will you take it to a dif. place?

Yeah it’s definitely surprising, makes the lift feel completely different because you’ve gotta feel out the slack. Even today warming up at 220kg it felt way worse than a stiff 220kg on Monday so other folks had to remind me it won’t work at 260kg.
I definitely prefer a stiff bar and feel like being initially explosive off the ground helps keep the momentum in the lift. What’s your preference for the bars?


----------



## Yano (Oct 1, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Congrats on the wedding man! Have you got a home gym, or will you take it to a dif. place?
> 
> Yeah it’s definitely surprising, makes the lift feel completely different because you’ve gotta feel out the slack. Even today warming up at 220kg it felt way worse than a stiff 220kg on Monday so other folks had to remind me it won’t work at 260kg.
> I definitely prefer a stiff bar and feel like being initially explosive off the ground helps keep the momentum in the lift. What’s your preference for the bars?


Thanks man  its the youngest's wedding I just get to smile and pay for it all. 

I really liked the Texas bar , its the first real DL bar I've used  and the whip really has me intrigued , I just grip n rip usually and I think I can use that to my advantage to get speed off the floor and a bit of a help breaking it so I can get some better speed through the pull over all.

Coming home to my stiff bar ,  505 moves a bit slower than it did at the meet for sure when I watch videos of the two pulls. That could be adrenaline also and what not. 

I think it will be well worth the purchase to have one here in the home gym. More meets will come  no reason to use a stiff bar for weeks n weeks in prep and the day of a meet have to get used to an entirely new feel with less than a dozen or so pulls in the warm up area.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 1, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Weight: 102kg
> 
> Deload Day 3: mock meet
> so today did not go completely as planned. I felt a bit sick but still tried to push it. When I got to the gym people were using the rack, so I started with the deadlift. Had to squat last.
> ...


Good lifts and you’re making some good progress. That’s awesome!

Work on your technique though. I watched both videos and you’re off a little right at the start. I think your hips are too high. Sink them down a little further and it’ll bring your chest up. The photo below illustrates the red line shows your back angle at the start and I tried to draw the green line at the angle it should be (it’ll obviously be a lot lower when you sink your hips to bring your chest up). 




Work on that with lighter weight and video it to see how much of a difference it makes just on looks. Also work on your shoulder position. You need to use your upper back to bring the shoulders back. They’re falling too far forward which is what’s causing your back to round. Look where they are and how that affects the path of the bar. 



Try to bring them up and back during setup. A good cue is to position your shoulders the same way you would tuck them back if someone was tickling your arm pits. That brings your entire upper back further back so the bar is tighter to you and your back won’t “fall” forward. 

I hope that makes sense. It’s so much easier showing in person than trying to type it out. Lol. 5 seconds of showing rather than 15 mins of typing.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good lifts and you’re making some good progress. That’s awesome!
> 
> Work on your technique though. I watched both videos and you’re off a little right at the start. I think your hips are too high. Sink them down a little further and it’ll bring your chest up. The photo below illustrates the red line shows your back angle at the start and I tried to draw the green line at the angle it should be (it’ll obviously be a lot lower when you sink your hips to bring your chest up).
> 
> ...



There he is. This is the shit I love seeing you post man. Only the good ones are fortunate enough to get these responses, especially in their log. 

Keep grinding trenB and definitely take in what my man BBBG has to offer you. Doing great work in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good lifts and you’re making some good progress. That’s awesome!
> 
> Work on your technique though. I watched both videos and you’re off a little right at the start. I think your hips are too high. Sink them down a little further and it’ll bring your chest up. The photo below illustrates the red line shows your back angle at the start and I tried to draw the green line at the angle it should be (it’ll obviously be a lot lower when you sink your hips to bring your chest up).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, I’ll incorporate them Monday during my next deadlifts. I’ll start to change the position on warm up sets and hopefully it will carry over to whatever working sets I have for the day. 

I definitely need to work on shoulder position, I had a lat tear/strain and was letting them just hang because it aggravated it less than having them tight during the pull, but i see that isn’t a good habit. I’ll try to get this sorted as well starting Monday. 

That cue makes sense, and it’s all simple to understand w/ pictures and description, I appreciate the time/effort that went into getting it typed out w examples. It should help a lot! I probably should also send more vid at this angle to my coach because it shows back/shoulders/position over the bar more clearly.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 1, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> There he is. This is the shit I love seeing you post man. Only the good ones are fortunate enough to get these responses, especially in their log.
> 
> Keep grinding trenB and definitely take in what my man BBBG has to offer you. Doing great work in here.
> 
> ...


I’ll definitely keep grinding, no reason to slow down now, and I’ll try out the cues and try to get better about those things my next mesocycle. Hopefully by next mock meet it will be improved


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 1, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> I’ll definitely keep grinding, no reason to slow down now, and I’ll try out the cues and try to get better about those things my next mesocycle. Hopefully by next mock meet it will be improved



It will be. Good shit man. Great attitude and work ethic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 3, 2022)

Weight: my scale broke, need to get a new one.

*PL Program*
working on 3 things. 

1. Depth in the squat, will be doing high bar from now on since it’s more natural for me.

2. Power off the chest in the bench 

3. Static strength off of the floor to gain momentum 

So in order to address these weaknesses I’m doing different variations for bench and deadlift.

*High bar squat *
1x20 all
20kg
50kg
50kg
70kg
105kg

High bar is much easier for me time to just stick with it.

*Snatch Grip DDL *(my arms are long so i grab the opposite ends of the bar)

These fuckers at 180kg gave me hell. I’ll never be like Lasha 

1x5 all
75kg
100kg
140kg
180kg

*Dead Stop Bench Press off Pins*
touch and go I can a hell of a lot more than this exercise. I was programmed to do 10 sets. I failed at 7on the third rep, I grinded it for like 7/8 seconds and that shit would not budge past the sticking point. My technique got better as I went along, but slightly mis-grooved set killed my momentum.

115kg 7x3 failure 

BB ACCESSORIES 

*Lateral raises*
Giant Set of 30+ to failure 

Didn’t do more, the snatch grip DDL was a real killer my hamstrings were toasted, back was pumped to shit, and triceps were busted from the dead stops. 

*notes*
man I am not liking tren right now. Feel like I am becoming dickhead sometimes. Need to check myself and not be a cunty SOB


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 5, 2022)

Feeling better after mock meet, back on the grind adding in hypertrophy, feeling good, feeling motivated. Dropped all GH for a bit, figure my body could use a break. Gonna get some medical screenings done and see where I’m at, go from there and keep it responsible.

*PL PROGRAM*

*Dead stop Good mornings off the pins *
1x10 80kg
2x10 70kg

*Dead stop bench *
7x5 102.5kg
I realised I did the wrong workout for bench last Monday, which was why it was so hard… was supposed to do paused at 115kg not dead stop… oh well.

*Dead stop Pendley rows *
2x10 90kg
Super easy. Decided to throw in some Yates rows after.

*Side plank with 10kg  plate on side

BODYBUILDING ACCESSORIES
Hammer curls (per hand)*
2x10 25kg

*Lateral raises (weight per hand)*
2x10 10kg
3x10 15 kg working on good form

*Bicep Curls (per hand)*
3x10 15kg

*Lat Pulldowns *
Top set 1x10 100kg

*Yates rows *
120kg 1x12
140kg 1x10
150kg 1x10

Added 30kg since last time doing this exercise fuck yeah

*Seated press (total)*
Top set 1x13 50kg


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 6, 2022)

Man I’ve Missed a lot here in just a couple days.

more lats when you pull. Shoulder blades back and down, lock in the lats then pull. I tell my high school kids to pretend I put $100 bills in their armpits. Squeeze so the money doesn’t fall out. Hit some ab work to ensure you can brace properly and that you are pushing out against the belt before you start the lift. Maintain this brace throughout. Do that amd 600 will fall in no time.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Man I’ve Missed a lot here in just a couple days.
> 
> more lats when you pull. Shoulder blades back and down, lock in the lats then pull. I tell my high school kids to pretend I put $100 bills in their armpits. Squeeze so the money doesn’t fall out. Hit some ab work to ensure you can brace properly and that you are pushing out against the belt before you start the lift. Maintain this brace throughout. Do that amd 600 will fall in no time.


Thanks for the advice man! Tomorrow I’ve got some larger sets of conventional deadlifts x10 programmed so i will start to do what you and BBBG pointed out. Should be fine time to practice.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 7, 2022)

*weight: *haven’t been too worried, I’m getting bigger but can’t see a lot of fat gain atm. Will pick up a new scale this week, but I’m going to be less neurotic about weight while powerlifting. 

*Notes*
Fridays SBD session was pretty gnarly. Without the GH, I can definitely feel my recovery isn’t as good and some sets are starting to feel pretty challenging. 

Anger is fully saturated, as is libido. Pretty easy to control for the most part. Feels really satisfying to grip, rip and slam bars tho lol. 

*powerlifting program

Dead Stop Deadlifts*
75kg x10
120kg x10
160kg x10
200kg x10

Worked on 3 things, keeping lats tight, angle of back when I begin the lift, pulling slack before driving with legs 

I had 195kg on the program but I was pretty fucking pissed today about stuff I have no business being angry about so I wanted to see a nice round number and burn myself out. 

*Paused bench *
107.5kg 7x4
107.5kg 1x5 

*High bar squat*
Top set 170kgx2
Working sets 140kg x8
130kg x8

*bodybuilding accessories *

*biceps *
2x15
1x20
*Standing overhead raises*
3x12

*Lateral raises*
2x15
1x20
1x30

Gonna go pretty hard with bodybuilding accessories tomorrow on back, chest tricep and calves


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 8, 2022)

*Saturday Powerlifting Programmed Accessories

45 degree paused barbell back raises*
3x5 100kg

*DB dead stop one armed rows*
3x11 45kg per arm

*Dead Hang Neutral grip pull ups*
5, lat strain is slightly aggravated at the bottom of the dead hang, will give it a bit more time. 

*Neutral grip Pulldowns*
3x 13 70kg

*Overhand Staric BB holds*
Max time 140kg, 130kg, 120kg

*Cable lateral raises*
2x15 10kg
3x15 15kg

*Body Building Accessories

Leg Extensions*
20, 20,15,10,10 reps up to 100kg
Rest pause at 100kg

*Tricep Pushdowns*
3x15 55kg
TDS 55,40,25 over 60 reps

*Calf Raises*
2x50 140kg
2x50 drop set 140kg, 120kf

*Stomach supported Barbell rows 
1x20 120kg 

Seated overhead Press *
Just for a bit of blood, shoulder feels a bit crusty today

*Notes *
Diet is going pretty well recently in terms of how I feel physically and mentally. Feel a lot less lethargy since dropping hgh as well.

I have not had to use probiotics anymore and I don’t get heartburn. Not feeling burnt out from the cycle or training. Really want to pick up the pace and add in some extra work Because some stuff in my personal life has been bothering me recently. 

There’s a lot of pent up anger  and tension from the overactive libido at the moment that I didn’t experience to this extent running this cycle the last time because I pretty much worked myself into just spending my spare time eating and sleeping or spending active time with my wife. Now that she’s very pregnant there’s not a whole lot she can do so it’s hard to sit at home so much and be sedentary. Powerlifting feels a lot less demanding than bodybuilding because I’m not constantly going to failure. Only real way to deal with it is just working harder as theres no legitimate rational behind it that can be addressed. Keep on trucking.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 10, 2022)

*Powerlifting Program*

High bar squats up to one working set
1x20 110kg

Paused bench 
7x4 115kg
1x3 115kg 

 Was supposed to do sets x3 but it was too easy. 

Deadlift with slow/controlled negative 
Working set at 175kg 1x6

Plank 
1 min +10kg on back 

*Bodybuilding accessories*
giant superset of 

Face pulls 3x15 35kg
Cable single arm rows 3x15 55kg
Hammer curls  pyramid to 60kg 

*Leg extensions *
Ascend the rack  all by 10
10kg
20kg
40kg
60kg
80kg
Descend the rack all by 10 
(100 reps total without rest)

Might get another session in after work for shoulder/chest accessories. Feeling excellent today. 
*Notes*

feeling great mentally as well today. Assuming abnormal mindset was due to e2 being a little out of range and idk maybe prolactin without correct arimidex since I missed a dose. Never doing that again. Marking the days on my calendar. Woke up feeling confident, cold and refreshed instead of heated about bitch shit.


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 10, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> *Powerlifting Program*
> 
> High bar squats up to one working set
> 1x20 110kg
> ...


I'm pretty chill most days. But everyone has that moment where shit gets under your skin. Don't sweat the little shit buddy. Or beat the shit out of anyone and your good. 😅


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 10, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I'm pretty chill most days. But everyone has that moment where shit gets under your skin. Don't sweat the little shit buddy. Or beat the shit out of anyone and your good. 😅


For sure, better to calm most days anyways. I usually am pretty chill too, but that tren/npp has a way of making me somewhat hostile and into a bit of a hound for a minority of the time. Definitely not sweating it anymore tho haha. Somehow got better over night 😂


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Reading some of your workouts exhaust me man lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Reading some of your workouts exhaust me man lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha fair enough, some days it’s kinda convoluted 😅


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 12, 2022)

A bit sick today. Hope I’m better soon for my Friday deadlifts.  Must have caught something at work.

*PL*
dead stop pendley rows
2x10 60kg
1x10 95kg
1x10 85kg

dead stop pin press 
6x5 103kg
1x4 failed 103kg

Paused Leg Press
2x10 200k (RPE 7)
2x20 120kg

*BB ACCESSORIES*

Cable Cross
3x20 30kg

Chest supported Rows
1x10 120kg

Front raise SUPERSET Lateral raise 
4x10/10 10kg
1x Rest pause 10/10/8/8/5/5 10kg

Hammer curl 
3x10 16kg

Leg extensions for blood flow
1x30 20kg


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 12, 2022)

*Weight: 99.7kg *So I hold about 1kg per every 2-3iu of GH. Going from 10iu to 0iu i am totally happy with this weight. 

i severely overestimated how much I could gain while powerlifting. It is in no way anywhere near as effective for weight gain for me as Body Building. As a beginner, I am shocked to see how different my body’s response is to different rep ranges. 

I will adjust my target weight and change my registration to compete in 100kg weight class.Because my strength is increasing, I can’t really see the point of upping cals or adding drugs because I don’t have time to gain 10kg. No shot.

My wife says I am looking significantly leaner/sharper than before though I am the same weight. My physique has definitely made some minor progress while doing PL,  and after dropping GH my appearance changed significantly due to water retention. 
So it Seems like I’ve been getting a bit more of a recomp with the powerlifting & stack with the 5k calories.

This all being said, after this competition is done I will return to Bodybuilding as i feel that I respond better to that style of training and can go further in that sport. 

It’s been a great learning process so far and I’ve enjoyed it each day.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 14, 2022)

*weight: 99.2kg *not bad, I’ll just keep it around here. If I hover slightly under 100kg and keep recomping for two months or just adding strength I’ll be happy come meet day. 

*Notes:* finally all sides are gone. No sleep problems, no stomach problems or mood problems. Finally feel like hormones are super steady. 

*POWERLIFTINS’*

*high bar squat*
175kg 1x2
145kg 1x7
133.5kg 1x7
*Paused bench press*
110kgkg 7x4, 1x5. after the dead stop this feels so damned easy 

*Conventional deadlift *
235kg 1x4
220kg 1x4 

*BODYBUILDEMS *

DeadStop Tricep pushdowns
Pyramid 
 6 sets 20kg -70kg sets of 15 

Overhead press
Pyramid up to 70kg

*Bicep curls*
run the rack

Hammer strength Pulldowns 
Pyramid to 100kg


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 15, 2022)

Here are yesterdays deadlifts…
Was feeling a bit aggressive and just wanted to rip and grip, but the bar doesn’t like it lmao. 


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2nSRUC7


Technique was all over the place because I just wanted to have some fun lol.
a group of folks watched and a woman was covering her eyes like she was scared lmfao. I have never seen someone get scared of deadlifts before so that was a first. Guess she thought I was on the train to snap city.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 16, 2022)

*weight: 98.8*

had to skip Saturday session, and eating was not good. Had to deal with immigration stuff for my family and then had to take my wife to the hospital for pregnancy related things. +some other things and I was just too busy. First time missing a session in a long time but sometimes there are more important things and it was just one accessory day. Shouldn’t happen again.


----------



## eazy (Oct 16, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> *weight: 98.8*
> 
> had to skip Saturday session, and eating was not good. Had to deal with immigration stuff for my family and then had to take my wife to the hospital for pregnancy related things. +some other things and I was just too busy. First time missing a session in a long time but sometimes there are more important things and it was just one accessory day. Shouldn’t happen again.


Hoped it all worked out.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 16, 2022)

eazy said:


> Hoped it all worked out.


Thanks man, it should all be fine, just a bunch of headaches and bureaucratic bs that is time consuming


----------



## Yano (Oct 16, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Here are yesterdays deadlifts…
> Was feeling a bit aggressive and just wanted to rip and grip, but the bar doesn’t like it lmao.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pulling man ,, you got some happy feet !! I wobble around a bit with my fucked up hip but you got some dance moves goin on there , I dig it !!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 16, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Here are yesterdays deadlifts…
> Was feeling a bit aggressive and just wanted to rip and grip, but the bar doesn’t like it lmao.
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you made some great progress. Nice job!

Here’s a biggie for you though. Look at the start of the 2nd rep, see how your left arm that’s in the underhand grip isn’t straight during the start of your lift? Careful with that. That’s how you can tear a bicep. Before you do each lift, “pull the slack out of the bar”. That means your arms are straight and the bar is just about to be pulled off the ground. That way you’re putting the load where it’s supposed to be and not into the smaller, weaker, muscles like the biceps.

Pull your lats back too. The same “don’t tickle my armpits” stupid cue. 

Your hips are a lot lower than previously. You’re making really good progress. 👍


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice pulling man ,, you got some happy feet !! I wobble around a bit with my fucked up hip but you got some dance moves goin on there , I dig it !!


Haha I didn’t even notice. I guess when I put the bar down I have some sort of OCD and want to be exactly in the middle 😂. Is the hip still alright for the main compounds?


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dude, you made some great progress. Nice job!
> 
> Here’s a biggie for you though. Look at the start of the 2nd rep, see how your left arm that’s in the underhand grip isn’t straight during the start of your lift? Careful with that. That’s how you can tear a bicep. Before you do each lift, “pull the slack out of the bar”. That means your arms are straight and the bar is just about to be pulled off the ground. That way you’re putting the load where it’s supposed to be and not into the smaller, weaker, muscles like the biceps.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hopefully I will keep going at this speed and be able to pull my target come meet day. 

Thanks for the tip, I was fucking around a bit but didn’t even think about a potential bicep tear… definitely need to check that the next time I’m doing a heavier set and make sure I don’t set myself back by being an idiot and getting inured.

I made a reasonable effort trying to fix up the hip hinge and got it to be a habit. I wasn’t paying attention to the lats that session, so I gotta keep working on that til it’s a habit too.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dude, you made some great progress. Nice job!
> 
> Here’s a biggie for you though. Look at the start of the 2nd rep, see how your left arm that’s in the underhand grip isn’t straight during the start of your lift? Careful with that. That’s how you can tear a bicep. Before you do each lift, “pull the slack out of the bar”. That means your arms are straight and the bar is just about to be pulled off the ground. That way you’re putting the load where it’s supposed to be and not into the smaller, weaker, muscles like the biceps.
> 
> ...



This is really great advice. When I was running a powerlifting program, I was having this same issue and about ripped my right bicep all to hell. Very good catch BBBG. Man you’re doing great in here TB. I have some more catching up to do. I’ll try to be more active in here brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 17, 2022)

*weight:* 99.2kg

*Notes:* felt a bit sick, but once I got the ball rolling it felt very good. Hoping to be 100% by Wednesday. Not sure if I’m catching cold or getting run down by the cycle at this point. Either way doesn’t matter. Everything was moving nicely today. 

*POWERLIFTING*
35cm high bar box squats

4x15 warm up sets for pump 
1x15 115kg 

Paused BP
6x3 117.25kg
1x4 117.25kg

Slow descent DDL
1x5 183kg 

Paused back raises
2x5 102.5kg 

*BB accessories *
*Machine Rows*
pyramid by 10s up to 160kg

*Lateral raises*
3x12 12kg

*Bicep curls*
Pyramid to 32kg


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 18, 2022)

*Recovery:* got a full body massage, wasn’t great but definitely helped. Murdered my lats and quads. Everything regarding hGH use turned out fine so resetting at a much more reasonable 2iu ed for the PL since I am not going to add mass nor do I want to carry extra water to get over 100kgs.

*Notes: *gonna start looking for bodybuilding coach as well and give some serious consideration to the coaching situation for after the PL meet.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 19, 2022)

*Wednesday Programmed PL*

*Dead stop bench*
6x4 107.25kg
1x5 107.25kg

*Dumbbell Rolling tricep extensions*
3x12 24kg

*Cable kickbacks *
3x12 15kg per arm

*Side planks*

*Body Building Extra work *
*Leg extensions*
Pyramid to 3x16 110kg 

*Calf raises
Pyramid to 1x15 220kg

Neutral grip pulldowns
3x15 50kg
2x15 70kg

Hammer curls*
3x12 16kg (per hand)

*Shoulder press*
3x12 16kg (per hand)

*⚠️  WARNING ⚠️  AUTISM ⚠️ AHEAD ⚠️
RANT INCOMING.*
*Please stop if uninterested in 19nor influenced verbal mouth shitting *

I’m still sick from a coworker. Really hoping to get over it by Friday 😡

been getting a lot of positive support recently about PL and bodybuilding stuff in person. This week actually I have been taken aback by it actually and it is really refreshing. My wife isn’t always very supportive of the fact that I do competitive sport and used to fight competitively because of the time that went into it and the injuries.

She doesn’t mind the steroid use or how I get when I’m on tren but does not like the potential health consequences and also thought the BB lifestyle kind of got in the way of some aspects of our relationship.

For example going on dates and eating regular food became less commonplace for me, I have less of a desire to travel or socialise because I don’t want to skip a session, and the only time I skip is if there is something pressing about our family life.

Recently though she’s been saying that I should just keep doing this until I can pursue some kind of career in bodybuilding.

Obviously it’s not a professional opinion lmao but it’s a big step in the right direction as far as feeling comfortable in my home life spending time and money on this. That being said it’s really a load off my shoulders that she finally understands my passion for the sport and can appreciate what I get out of it & believes in the fact that I can be successful with it.  Maybe I will be able to train twice a day without much pushback when i do my next bulking macrocycle. Either way it’s really some good personal news that relates to how I feel about doing this sport and what it takes away or gives in my personal life.
Pretty much all friends at this point also are completely confused about how drastically my appearance changed over this first year into PL and BB.
Also been getting a solid of attention from Rando women about physique recently from good stuff to bad. I’m not going to go into this much but it is definitely a new experience related to bodybuilding but I was recently told by a woman that m my muscles/vascularity scared her😂 which is the good (keep these thots away from me lord) another said that my muscles make her uncomfortable (excellent, begone thot) several other randos come up to compliment my physique which used to only be from homosexuals and the gym bros. For the bad: a top 5 female BB in this country recently asked if I would be interested in taking a day off work to smash her when I was asking her questions about the competitive women’s scene in this country and what split she runs (lord have mercy) honestly I just want to get her program for my wife after she’s done with the pregnancy 😂. My point is if a solid female competitor wants the Willy & my wife finally supports this hobby more fully maybe I’ve finally been getting somewhere.
I’m really looking forward to seeing where this goes the next year. now that I can finally pursue competitive sport with full support from my wife despite stresses on our relationship I think I will really start to get some shit done.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 21, 2022)

*Weight:* 97kg without gh this week 98 with gh (2iu)

*PL PROGRAM

note:** I was sick as a 2 dollar whore today. This cold busted me up good my eating has been fucked this week. I’m in need of a deload lmao. A lot of trouble today. Forgot squat shoes and belt, for squat, but was able to use my belt for Ddl. No squat shoes and a shit belt made a massive difference in my balance, and I missed reps.*

*30 cm box squat*
160kg 1x1
183kg 2x1 FAIL FAIL
*Paused bench press*
6x4 112.5kg
1x5 112.5kg
*Conventional DDL*
1x5 (failed over knee on 5th rep)
Here’s a clip to see where it’s at on a sick day. Honestly if I wasn’t so I’ll i felt like I could pull 5/6.

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2nUmTDs


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 24, 2022)

Notes: sorry for late post! weekend was fucking nuts.. pregnancy/hormones for my wife+ Emotional retardation and hyperactive libido from nors for myself are certainly an abnormal mix. I’m a bit busier than usual. diet has been good, getting over that gnarly cold. Gonna be shooting for DDL PR on Saturday at a Halloween DDL comp that the lifting group I’m a part of organised. since we don’t drink and have to train on Halloween, might as well make it fun and have some responsible fun. 

*Saturday accessory session *

Incline Db press (weight per hand)
40kg x9 
35kg x 11
30kg x 12

Jm press (weight per hand)
3x10 15kg

Rear delt fly (per hand)
3x15
10,15,10kg

Plank with 15 kg
2x 1 minute

Face pull with pause 
3x15 56kg

Machine press pyramid 
100kg total top set

Hammer curls
2x15
1x10 30kg per hand


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 24, 2022)

weight: 98.8kg steady as it goes. Have to use the tightest holes on my belt now… if my waist gets any smaller I will be back to the holes I drilled in it when I was 75kg because it was too big for me when I bought it because I expected to grow. Haven’t had my stomach grow I guess that’s lucky lol. 

*notes:* after that illness deloading feels fucking good. Not pushing myself past the edge while in a weakened state is gonna help me bounce back from last Friday’s abysmal session. *hoping to hit 260kg or 265kg DDL on Saturday*

coach also wants me to drop bodybuilding work leading up to the comp, because I pushed too far last week. I will stop anything that is not programmed.
 I will also talk to coach about adding a.winstrol OR b. anavar, leading up to the meet for the next 8 weeks.

*Monday deload session *

Speed squats 
1x6 124.2kg 
1x6 110kg

Paused Bench 
124.2kg 3x3
124.2kg 1x4

Slow Descent Conventional Deadlift
1x5 183kg 

Cable pull throughs
2x10 80kg


----------



## Yano (Oct 24, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> weight: 98.8kg steady as it goes. Have to use the tightest holes on my belt now… if my waist gets any smaller I will be back to the holes I drilled in it when I was 75kg because it was too big for me when I bought it because I expected to grow. Haven’t had my stomach grow I guess that’s lucky lol.
> 
> *notes:* after that illness deloading feels fucking good. Not pushing myself past the edge while in a weakened state is gonna help me bounce back from last Friday’s abysmal session. *hoping to hit 260kg or 265kg DDL on Saturday*
> 
> ...


Right on man really enjoy  the way you keep pushing but have enough common sense to keep it in check and not smash  yourself to bits ... wish I had learned how to do that  40 years ago


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 24, 2022)

Yano said:


> Right on man really enjoy  the way you keep pushing but have enough common sense to keep it in check and not smash  yourself to bits ... wish I had learned how to do that  40 years ago


thanks man, honestly I probably pushed too hard going RPE 10s or to failure when I was sick but I didn’t want to slow down. 

Getting injured while pushing past my limits for other sports competitions helped me learn that the hard way 😂 in the long run and so close to my first meet I have no business fucking myself up. 

Coach also had to check me and let me know that for PL I want to make sure at the end of the workout I should finish it wanting more.


----------



## Yano (Oct 24, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> thanks man, honestly I probably pushed too hard going RPE 10s or to failure when I was sick but I didn’t want to slow down.
> 
> Getting injured while pushing past my limits for other sports competitions helped me learn that the hard way 😂 in the long run and so close to my first meet I have no business fucking myself up.
> 
> Coach also had to check me and let me know that for PL I want to make sure at the end of the workout I should finish it wanting more.


Old football coach I had used to tell us ,,, you can play hurt but ya can't play injured figure out what it is , if you're injured head to the locker room , if you're only hurt rub some dirt on it and get back out there 

I know the mentality very well haaahaha.


----------



## Blange89 (Oct 25, 2022)

My vote is anavar over winstrol, especially if you're concerned about getting injured


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 26, 2022)

*weight:* 99.3

now that I’m not sick my weight is climbing again. Can finally eat everything I need to consistently. 

About 7.5 weeks out now. 

*notes: *talked to coach said to start with 25mg var ed, later will bump it to 50mg. when I start var it makes it harder to gain weight, so I will just continue to stay around 99kg until the meet.

*Deload Wednesday session *

*Dead bench *
1x1 125kg
2x4 110Kg
 1x5 110kg

*Face pulls *
3x12 RPE 6

*Cable curls *5 sec negatives 
3x10 RPE 8

Very easy, just want to get back to 100% this week and hit a nice and pull this Saturday.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 1, 2022)

What’s up y’all. Haven’t posted in a bit since I’ve been going through some shit.
I finished my deload and feel good this week physically. Mentally and emotionally I am drained.
Got separated from my spouse and are divorcing imminently. I’m gonna shift my focus away from powerlifting comp. I just want my life to be as simple as possible at the moment. There’s a lot of drama regarding the divorce and i just want to train to failure, push myself as hard as I can and not worry about RPE this that peaking and what have you or any additional stress.
It Has taken a lot out of me this week and made me reevaluate things in my life.
I’m gonna stop training for PL as I don’t really enjoy the training and i really prefer high intensity bodybuilding style training. Makes me happier to do that. right now I just want to focus on my happiness and making progress in the sport I enjoy. Trying out the single life after half a decade has already been nice I didn’t know it’s so easy to meet people. honestly after a long toxic relationship getting easy positive attention and care without expectations outside of a nice time is really uplifting. There’s still some unresolved stuff including childcare if my wife keeps the kid (abortions in the country are available til 9th month and women complete the procedures very liberally without requirement of consent of the father/husband) So this is weighing heavily on my conscience. 

Anyways I just want to put all my time and effort into body building now because that’s what I love to do at the moment.

I am doing a PPL HIT split will take breaks as needed. Going for 6 days a week because i just want to be tired, hungry and grow larger rather than stronger now.

I’m upping the calories and going back to 10iu HGH ED as I want to pack on lean tissue While I still have time in this cycle. 

*PULL *

*DDL*
2x8 100mg
2x8 140kg
1x6 200kg

*PULLDOWN*
1x8 40kg
1x8 80kg
1x8 120kg
1x8 140kg
Back off 1x15 100kg

*PULLEY ROWS*
2 sets of LRx5 Alternating muscle rounds 25kg

*UNDERHAND ROW*
1x20 60kg

*FACE PULLS*
6x6 muscle round 25kg

*TRIANGLE PULLDOWNS*
Super stretch Mi40 2x10 25kg

*PREACHER CURLS*
2x10 30kg 
5x5 alternating muscle rounds 30kg

*SEATED BICEP CURLS*
Alternating muscle round 5x5 25kg

*CRUCIFIX *
Mi40 50kg


----------



## eazy (Nov 1, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> divorcing imminently


sorry to read this, best wishes going forward.



Trenbolonely said:


> abortions in the country are available til 9th month


where is this?


----------



## Yano (Nov 1, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> What’s up y’all. Haven’t posted in a bit since I’ve been going through some shit.
> I finished my deload and feel good this week physically. Mentally and emotionally I am drained.
> Got separated from my spouse and are divorcing imminently. I’m gonna shift my focus away from powerlifting comp. I just want my life to be as simple as possible at the moment. There’s a lot of drama regarding the divorce and i just want to train to failure, push myself as hard as I can and not worry about RPE this that peaking and what have you or any additional stress.
> It Has taken a lot out of me this week and made me reevaluate things in my life.
> ...


Sorry to hear about the breaking up man thats rough , take care of yourself during all that and keep your head focused as you can. Good Luck


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 1, 2022)

That sounds like a rough go recently. I'm thinking about you and hope for the best for you. I'll be in for the log regardless. Curious to see what you do in here during this transitional time


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 1, 2022)

eazy said:


> sorry to read this, best wishes going forward.
> 
> 
> where is this?


Thanks man. It’s alright I’m sure stuff will turn out alright. 

It’s China so abortion is extremely regular well into pregnancies for various reasons. While I can appreciate the positives for women, it’s a difficult situation when there are such big cultural differences regarding values and what is considered acceptable morally.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Sorry to hear about the breaking up man thats rough , take care of yourself during all that and keep your head focused as you can. Good Luck


Thanks man, I’ll make sure to keep on track, stay focused and try my best as usual! Not gonna let this fuck me up. Just gotta keep moving forward.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 1, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> That sounds like a rough go recently. I'm thinking about you and hope for the best for you. I'll be in for the log regardless. Curious to see what you do in here during this transitional time


Yeah been reasonably rough the past couple days. Thank you for your thoughts. I’m gonna be keeping up the log, just got a bit distracted because some pretty nutty stuff happened.
For the transitional time I’m going to be working as hard if not harder than before since I can train to failure. Might take me a bit to get readjusted To the hypertrophy training  and diet though before I can really push it.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 1, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Yeah been reasonably rough the past couple days. Thank you for your thoughts. I’m gonna be keeping up the log, just got a bit distracted because some pretty nutty stuff happened.
> For the transitional time I’m going to be working as hard if not harder than before since I can train to failure. Might take me a bit to get readjusted To the hypertrophy training  and diet though before I can really push it.


Well I'm here for it! Looking forward to seeing how it all goes


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 2, 2022)

*PUSH*

Bench Press
1x8 60kg
1x8 100kg
1x3 130kg
1x6 115mg

Incline Smith Press
1x8 50kg
1x8 80kg
1x4 110kg
1x13 80kg

Flat dumbbell press 
1x20 40kg

Cable cross
Mi40 2x10 50kg

Lateral Raises
1x30 6kg

ASCEND THE RACK (50 REPS 10s break between sets)

6kg x10
10kg x10
14kg x10
16kg x10
20kg x 10

DESCEND THE RACK (50 REPS no break)

Tricep pushdown
3x max  (around 15/20 reps) 60kg

* military ** press: 
1x8 65kg

Mi40 45kg 2x10*

*FOOD *
*Meal 1:
2 scoops protein 
2 wheat bread slices (200g cooked)

Pre:*
*6 inch turkey sandwich on white bread
White monster
Pear slices

Post:*
*6 inch turkey sandwich on white bread
2 scoop protein 

Meal 2,3,4,5*
*175g white rice (raw)
250g chicken (raw)
Various Fruits 

notes:* love bodybuilding workout much more than PL. Had a lot of fun today. Can’t wait to get back in there tomorrow for legs. gonna push food and supplements back up and get growing again. I’ll definitely run a PL strength block again later but as of now I’m totally over it. Yesterday with my competitive BB friend we discussed insulin use and I will look into it to educate myself about its use by the time I get to 245lbs. 

*Added supplements: ED *MK 677 5mg, ED 10iu HGH started yesterday. * + adding homebrewed primobolan TUES/THURS/SAT for 600mg (3CC) a week for the rest of this cycle.  

It’s now been one year and I met my goal for DDL to 250kg, and got a solid 220lbs lean from 165lbs. Next step is 245lbs with same BF%. Then 260lbs and try out a comp.

I will chase this bodybuilding dream and nothing will get in my way.*


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 2, 2022)

Your lat raises are something else. Strong work there man.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 3, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Your lat raises are something else. Strong work there man.


Thanks! When I started last year I couldn’t even get 10 reps at 8kg so it is nice to see how far that exercise has come!


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 3, 2022)

*weight: 101.3kg fasted*
Bulk is back. Crazy how fast weight changes with different diet, training and GH. 

*Diet* identical to yesterday, but last meal had 375g raw potato, also an oats, beans and milk drink with taro. For some micronutrients and carbs 

notes: will do legs tomorrow, with another bodybuilder. Doing calves abs and glutes rather than rest.

Eating more gives me heartburn and rabbit shits on tren. Jumping to 10iu has given me lethargy that will help with my insomnia! I’m so excited to sleep before 2 am today. I think after I walk my dog, meal prep and get my pins in I’m going to pass the fuck out. 

lot of stress off my shoulders today. Wife will continue the pregnancy and have the child. Feeling much more optimistic than the last couple days. Need to sort out alimony and custody next. Not sure how this is going to play out. Going to be a bit of a struggle as she and her family trashed my place and idk how much I can really tolerate them. 

*CALVES ABS GLUTES *
Will not be listing weight, will just do these with whatever intensity I feel is appropriate during my rest days to ensure proper recovery for following PPL session.

*standing calf raises *
2x100

*Super stretch standing calf raises*
1x100 60 second no weight on bar

*hanging leg daise
1x15

Russian twists
1x50

Weighted kneeling cable curl *
1x15

*smith glute bridge*
2x10
1x15

*low cable rope pull through *
2x15

*Goblet squat 
2x10

DB walking lunge*
2x15


----------



## Yano (Nov 3, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Bench Press
> 1x8 60kg
> 1x8 100kg
> 1x3 130kg
> 1x6 115mg


Ive heard of taking shit to failure ,, but brah .... 115mg ?  😎


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ive heard of taking shit to failure ,, but brah .... 115mg ?  😎


hahahaha I was benching the half filled syringe


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 3, 2022)

posting where current physique got with PL… don’t think it made much progress and actually regressed mostly, but definitely got stronger and fixed a lot of technique on compound lifts, making sure I squat to depth etc.

Will post again at the end of cycle. Pics taken at around 225lbs fed body weight.. will see how far I can get the scale up, but not going to set any specific goal.

Don’t really mind showing my face as due to having a kid in a country where gear is legal it’s really not of any consequence… stuck here for a while now 😅


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 3, 2022)

Definitely have some solid muscle man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Definitely have some solid muscle man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, hope I can push a bit more with this bulk before 2023 and then hit the ground running


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 3, 2022)

*LEGS  *

Barbell back squat 
2x8 80kg
2x8 100kg
1x8 140kg 

Unilateral leg press 
2x20 40kg
5x5 alternating muscle round 40kg

Leg extension 
1x10 30kg, 40kg, 60kg, 80kg
2x10 100kg

Bulgarian barbell squat
2x10 60kg

Single leg standing Hamstring curls
2x15 15kg

REST PAUSE 
25kg 10/8/6

TRIPLE DROP
34kg to failure
24kg to failure 
18kg to failure 

Killer 10s Stiff Leg DDL
1x10 10 seconds up, hold, 10 seconds down 60kg
Hands were in straps so long they fell asleep while doing the set lmao 

notes: want to push legs harder but lose back is smashed from Pull day and DOMS. Feels really good to be back to this style of training. Gonna see if I can go in every day til kid’s due. if I get too tired I’ll go and do glutes/abs/calves rather than rest.


----------



## PZT (Nov 3, 2022)

Solid shoulders and traps


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 3, 2022)

Forgot to mention fasted weight this morning. 

*weight: 102.8/226lbs*


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 5, 2022)

Weight: 102.8kg

*PULL

Chest supported rows *
80kg 2x15
160kg 2x10

*DEADLIFT*
Up to 180kg
Failed at 220kg

*Triangle grip Pulldowns*
3x15 60kg
1x10 80kg
1x8 100kg
1x15 100kg

*Reverse grip rows *
REST PAUSE 100kg 3 sets to failure
5x5 muscle round  100kg

*Face pulls *
5x5 muscle round 50kg
6x6 muscle round 60kg
TDS 60kg/40kg/25kg

*BB shrug with a long pause at the top until failing *
60kg
1x20
1x15
1x10

*Barbell Curls*
1x10 40kg
1x10 50kg
1x10 60kg

*super set REST PAUSE drag & hammer curl *
3x15x15 10kg

*Alternating muscle round twist curl*
5x5 10kg

*Alternating muscle round hammer curl *
5x5 22kg

*Cable crunches *
2x15

*Leg lifts*
2x15

*Russian twists*
2x50


God damn what  a fucking week.

 Feeling mostly good like despite my life seeming to transform into some sort of absurdist drama written by an autist. at the very least I can make sure to get my work done in the gym, and in the workplace. Only spent one day out of the gym as I had to spend Monday in the police station. I had to  recount events on the day that led up to a violent outburst by my wife despite the fact that I didn’t  want to press any charges in the first place. 

 It feels amazing to get back to bodybuilding! Really satisfying workouts.It’s pretty hard to work up the motivation to meal prep right now because my kitchen is still a mess from the wife literally destroying all my kitchenware and plates lmfao. But it still has to get done! Time to get new bowls and whatnot.  

I’m sure next week will be better. Will get the 6th workout of the week in tomorrow and see how long I can keep this streak.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 6, 2022)

So my split is in 3 parts, And 2 variations for calves and glutes and abs. Some days I will focus on heavy weight, some times there is a bit more of an emphasis on higher volume. Part two of the program is a bit more about volume work, heavier on rest pause, drops and BB specific techniques.

*PUSH 2*
my endurance is poor currently, by the time I get to my top sets I’m pumped as fuck, and muscles sting. I killed my shoulders on the barbell incline with calibrated plates and had a tweak in my shoulder so I had to go with high volume on the flat bench to avoid an injury from pushing too heavy.

*Barbell Incline press*
2x20 40kg
1x15 60kg
1x9 80kg
1x8 80kg

*Barbell bench*
1x8 60kg warm up

REST PAUSE
1x36 60kg
1x8 60kg
1x10 60kg

TRIPLE DROP SET
80kg 1x12
60kg 1x12
40kg 1x to failure

*Dumbbell close press*
3x10 40kg

*Overhead DB press*
1x8 40kg
1x8 60kg
1x15 40kg

MUSCLE ROUNDS 15 second rest between sets
5x5 40kg

*Lateral raises*
1x10 45kg

REST PAUSE 12 second rest
1x25 15kg
1x10 15kg
1x15 15kg

*DB chest flies Mi4o*
2x10 80seconds per set 7.5kg


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 7, 2022)

weight: 102.3kg fasted
starting to look a little puffed from the HGH, happy it’s kicking in then. Several days after i started, someone I was hanging out with said I already looked bigger😂 moon face is well on its way next week. I tried cutting out salt to limit how much water I hold but I’ve been damn near cramping all over the place. Even bicep joint has been getting close after pull day.


*LEGS 2

leg extensions*
3x15 50kg

3x10 100kg

REST PAUSE
 1x32 100kg

*Close and narrow leg press *
REST PAUSE 
1x26 240kg/530lbs

*High and wide leg press*
1x30 120kg 

1x10 200kg

RESTPAUSE 
1x26 200kg 

*Single leg standing hamstring curl *
ALTERNATING MUSCLE ROUND
6x6 no break 
got a really nasty cramp on my left hamstring after this 
Decided to rehydrate and finish hamstrings later 

*Paused smith squat 
as far down as physically possible every rep focusing on keeping back straight up to isolate quads and lessen stress on low back*

1x20 60kg 
1x15 80kg
1x8 100kg 

*Hamstring*
MUSCLE ROUND 6x6
RP to failure 24 reps
ISO CONTRACTION HOLD 1 minute 

*DB SLDL*
3x8+ to failure 

7 days in a row. 

Legs are done today. Hobbling out of the gym cramped up on jelly legs from the large sets and poor hydration. Did smith last to make legs fatigued so that I can limit stress on lower back.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 7, 2022)

*WARNING AUTISTIC RANT INCOMING *

Going back to body building for the first week without a day off I have a completely new mindset. 

Right now because i found that I thoroughly enjoy the process in comparison to power lifting, I’m not as stressed about the numbers every day, about PRs or whatever or organising the workout to get my compound lifts stronger. Of course I need to log and push the movements, and will but at the end of the day just being able to do it often is really something I appreciate, and being able to do what I like unfettered is really a blessing.  
Being able to get to the gym twice a day or both days on the weekend without any complaints, lift with friends when I want, and even see friends  is really refreshing, despite being physically exhausted today.

I just want to enjoy the day in and day out challenge and feeling of joy while doing the workout without being concerned with how many reps or the weight on the bar, being careful not to push too hard. Bodybuilding really gives a feeling off structure but also the freedom to truly push your limits constantly, and it’s never boring. I don’t want to leave the gym wanting to do more, I want to leave knowing I gave it my all, whether it was a good or bad day. 

Have a good Monday, hope everyone gives it their best this week!


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 8, 2022)

*weight: fasted 203.8kg/ 228.4 lbs (last night 205.7kg)

new record heaviest. Feeling like I’m getting back on track.*

pretty shocked how much my weight is blowing 
up. That’s about 6kg since I was sick. 

*RECOVERY*

if I’m pushing the training 7 days and adding Primo and GH I NEED to recover well, and prioritise recovery to grow better now that I got that out of my system.

On recovery days I will do my best to use as many methods as I can to get better. On pay day I will drop a little cash to make an hot/cold therapy tub as well in my home’s spare room (which will eventually be used for the kid but until it’s old enough the room currently hasn’t got any use) .

1 hour massage at lunch focused on hamstrings and quads 

1 hour massage after work focused on back arms and shoulders 

Fire cupping for blood flow to help lower back recover 

+2 hours extra sleep in the morning, planning on sleeping as early as possible today.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 10, 2022)

weight: 103kg 
Got up to 105kg but I was moon faced bloated as hell from the mk677 and HGH. Dropped the mk dose .5mg ed, and missed one dose of HGH because I was exhausted yesterday. I’m not trying to hold several extra kgs of useless water while I’m already force feeding on a bulk to go full Michelin man mode.

*WEDNESDAY PULL*

*Rope pulldowns*
3x15 35kg

*Chest supported rows to chest*
1x10 40kg
2x10 80kg
2x8 120kg
2x8 160kg

Back off
1x15 100kg

*Single arm pulley rows*
*ALTERNATING MUSCLE ROUNDS*
5x5 50kg +8 reps to failure
5x5 50kg +4 reps to failure

*Wide grip Pulldowns *
3x 12 70kg
Went light to focus on slow reps and mind muscle connection. 

*T Bar Rows
1x10 40kg*
*1x10 60kg*
*1x10 80kg*
*1x10 100kg*
*1x10 120kg*

BACK OFF
*1x13 80*

*Upright row SUPERSET DB Rear Delt fly 
3 sets nonstop
UR 40kg x10 RDF 8kg x10

Cable Bar curls *
1x20 20kg
2x10 50kg
*Cable hammer curls*
3x10 55kg 

*Single arm cable curls *
2 (5x5) ALTERNATING MUSCLE ROUND 20kg

*Reverse seated pulldowns*
2x10
 light cool-down get some blood in the traps and upper back 

*THURSDAY ABS/CALVES/GLUTES*
Heavier sets on calves today but other than that 
Same as before but 3 sets on each ABDOMINAL exercise


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 10, 2022)

*THURSDAY PUSH 3 (had to edit some things due to pain/not wanting an injury)

Push 3 should be least intense but I still had some trouble because I tweaked my front delt/pec*

got in the gym after work. In retrospect I need to take it easier on my chest. Feel like my left pec is gonna rip. Had to take it easy on my bench today. Jumped back into hypertrophy too quickly on my bench press after incline press.

*Bench Press*
1x10 60kg
1x10 100kg
1x10 110kg
1x6 110kg felt light but something is clearly wrong with my pec/front delt muscle. Insane tightness. Needed to stop but I have got a lot more in the tank if it weren’t for that weird pain.. 

Next push day I will replace bench with chest isolation exercises to try not to further aggravate the problem. 

*Seated Dumbell Press*
3x20 12kg

*Lateral Raises*
1x10/10/10 TDS 20kg/16kg/12kg
REST PAUSE (10s pause) 10/8/6 20kg

*Cable front raises*
2x10 25kg

*Single Arm cable front raises*
ALTERNATING MUSCLE ROUND NO STOP
(2 x) 5x5 15kg per arm

*Single arm tricep pushdown*
ALTERNATING MUSCLE ROUND NO STOP
(2x) 5x5 35kg

*Tricep pushdown *
3x10 70kg


my friends recommended I get in to the PT to get it checked out/ released so I’ll do that this weekend I suppose.

 Gonna be busy though as I’ll finally find out the gender of the baby and I’ll get some stuff for a gender reveal party for its mother. Sorted out all co-parenting stuff as well, and relationship stuff sorted w/ it’s mother, glad we didn’t need to go the lawyer route.

I’m just looking forward to putting whatever happened behind me and focusing on making 2023 the best I can in terms of parenting & training. Each week keeps looking better than the last.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 14, 2022)

*weight: 102.7
busy weekend going to doctors to see about baby stuff, catching up on sleep. Expecting a healthy daughter February so I’m gonna need to make sure I get my workouts done at lunch on weekdays. Need to get some learning done too. Might be doing 5 on 2 off at that point. Have to make everything work. *

FRIDAY ABS AND CALVES 
Cable crunch
Russian twist
Leg lifts
Heavy 10s, calves look like they are responding well. 

SATURDAY DEADLIFT
Just for fun, my pec is still fucked so I went less heavy with less reps on my top set and went hard on hypertrophy. Had to bail top set because it felt like my pec was gonna rip 

180kg x1
200kgx1
225 1x4 (had to stop pec is too tight felt like it would tear)
180kg 1x8
110 1x23 AMRAP

SUNDAY LEGS AND ABS

Smith squats 
2x20 60kg 
1x10 100kg
1x8 140kg
1x15 100kg

High and wide leg press RP 28 reps 240kg
Close and narrow RP 26 reps 240kg

Leg extensions volume

Leg extensions rest pause

Bulgarian DBs

Goblets 

*MONDAY PULL
Single arm pulley row 5x5 muscle round 
Cable Pulldowns 3x15
Wide grip Pulldowns 3x max 
Triangle grip Pulldowns super stretch 2x10
Rope pulls 6x6 muscle round 
Preacher curls 2x10 + muscle round 5x5
Seated curls 6x6 alternating muscle round 6x6
Cable crucifix mi40 one set *


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 14, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Need to get some learning done too. Might be doing 5 on 2 off at that point. Have to make everything work.


The thing about kids is that they have absolutely no schedule whatsoever. Best advice I can give is prioritize your day, starting with things like essentials: nutrition, water, sleep, etc. Add in things like dishes, housework, deadlifts as you can when you can. 

And give yourself some slack for at least the first 3 months. You will have a new tiny girl that's 100% reliant on you for everything, so a lot of your typical day to day and self care will fly right out the window until you catch a groove.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 16, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> The thing about kids is that they have absolutely no schedule whatsoever. Best advice I can give is prioritize your day, starting with things like essentials: nutrition, water, sleep, etc. Add in things like dishes, housework, deadlifts as you can when you can.
> 
> And give yourself some slack for at least the first 3 months. You will have a new tiny girl that's 100% reliant on you for everything, so a lot of your typical day to day and self care will fly right out the window until you catch a groove.


Thanks for the advice! Gonna take all that into consideration and manage expectations about personal time and how much progress I will make at the time.

I figured sleep would be pretty bad for a while, but I suppose its just how it’s got to be? didn’t even realise the dishes, and housework would also end up contributing to further stress. Decided to to hire live in help to get all that stuff done & get meals prepped at the very least for the child’s mother. 

I’ll most likely be taking it easier for the first couple months. Definitely want to limit the fatigue and make sure I can be there for everyone who will be helping out. Over here the family plays a very active role when babies are born so there will be 4 generations living together when the baby is born. Hopefully that too will help a lot to keep some things a little bit more normal.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 16, 2022)

Weight 102.5kg
Estimated body fat is 20% (added photo if anyone can help confirm)

Push

Pec muscle is still super tight and doesn’t allow me to get high quality heavy bench sets in. Need to get this fixed before powerlifting meet.

Going to Physical therapist on Saturday before going to gender reveal party that some friends are throwing for the mother.

Sunday I should finally have time to get a cold therapy tub set up.

Light warm ups on incline bench to assess how my front felt/pec is doing


3 variations of cable flies, targeting various parts of pectorals

3x15
2x10mi40
2x10 heavy

Tricep pushdowns
3x15 70kg

One arm tricep rope pushdowns
3x10  35kg

Seated dumbbell press
5x10 warm ups to 25kg per arm
1x8 30kg per arm
1x12 mi40 15Kg very

Lateral raises
1x30 10kg

Run the rack ASCEND THEN DESCEND no breaks during each set
(Up then down ) 5x10 6kg/10kg/14kg/18kg/20kg

Front raises
3x max 10kg mi40

No pump yesterday photo of physique ,
80% of friends I asked think I’m still lean enough to continue bulking. Having trouble  deciding what to do about that because i bulked for a year already and I think I might really need a break.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 16, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Thanks for the advice! Gonna take all that into consideration and manage expectations about personal time and how much progress I will make at the time.
> 
> I figured sleep would be pretty bad for a while, but I suppose its just how it’s got to be? didn’t even realise the dishes, and housework would also end up contributing to further stress. Decided to to hire live in help to get all that stuff done & get meals prepped at the very least for the child’s mother.
> 
> I’ll most likely be taking it easier for the first couple months. Definitely want to limit the fatigue and make sure I can be there for everyone who will be helping out. Over here the family plays a very active role when babies are born so there will be 4 generations living together when the baby is born. Hopefully that too will help a lot to keep some things a little bit more normal.


I imagine that plus the hired help is going to help tremendously. I remember things like 15 minutes to myself so I could shower were like heaven and so hard to come by, and I had my husband and mother helping, but my son only wanted me and refused to take a bottle so breastfeeding was the only way for a long time. 

Sounds like you've got a pretty good plan for help and attempting to keep a routine as much as possible. Routine is big.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 17, 2022)

Damn just saw on my phone a pic from this time last year

This is my first year of bodybuilding transformation so far. 

70 to 103 kg 
November 16 2021 to November 16 2022

Decided to rest today get some massage and fire cupping and see if I can add some weight to the scale.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 17, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Damn just saw on my phone a pic from this time last year
> 
> This is my first year of bodybuilding transformation so far.
> 
> ...


Dang, you filled out nicely and very quickly. Years and I’m still in between what you did in one. Great work


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 17, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Dang, you filled out nicely and very quickly. Years and I’m still in between what you did in one. Great work


Thanks! Looking back at it I’m pretty satisfied with how the year went getting into bodybuilding. I’m sure the hard part is doing it year in and year out haha. 

I’m sure you’ll get there if you keep going man! Everyone moves at their own speed and have different schedules/how much gear they are comfortable with and all


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 18, 2022)

Weight 102.8kg

LEGS

BACK SQUATS

1x140kg

1x180kg felt great

1 x215kg accidentally loaded wrong, lost my balance and bailed on the way up. I will give it a bit more time and I think I got it!

2x 205Kg  not quite to depth, pretty nervous after 215kg attempt.

LEG EXTENSIONS
3x15 56kg

1x16 100k

2x10 SINGLE LEG 60kg

MI40 x10 100kg

SINGLE LEG LEG PRESS

1x20 light

ALTERNATING MUSCLE ROUND NO BREAK
5x5 light

SINGLE LEG BULGARIAN SQUATS
1 x15 20kg

2x15 40kg
legs pumped and toasted by this time

Didn’t hit hams, I’ll do those with my back after hitting some deadlifts. I want to save them for some pulls.

Notes: posted those pics on other socials, gym employee/trainer saw it and as soon as I got in was like bro that’s not natural I’ve been working for years and can’t get past 86kg 😂 & asked why I do it. Apparently lots of guys here do it to chase down twat and then fuck their shit up Cus they don’t actually care about lifting and it’s legal and easy to come by. Had a chat about different perceptions and stigmatisation and legal status of gear in USA and China. he didn’t understand it’s illegal there (why would medicine be illegal?) and that most Americans are uninformed about hormones. He was always confused about why Olympia competitors dont answer questions about cycles honestly & I tried to explain why although Ronnie Coleman was very obviously juiced to the tits that he wouldn’t talk about it due to legality etc. over here when people talk about it they refer to it as “medicine” even tren lmao. I had LE tell me at one point to just get it from the doctor or the factory like everyone else (can get fined for homebrewing). Even natties here know a lot more than in the US imo, I was surprised when
he said yeah keep going bro just make sure you get your health checked 😂 do regular bloodwork 😂


----------



## Yano (Nov 18, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Weight 102.8kg
> 
> LEGS
> 
> ...


Countries like Sweden , Denmark , the Netherlands have steroid profiling laws. A cop can stop you and search you or look at you as a person of interest and bring you in for a drug test simply because you carry too much muscle mass. 

A traveling pro BB  doesn't need that kind of hassle as he travels around the world , who would. So some things are best kepts private , not every thing is a social media event lol


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> Countries like Sweden , Denmark , the Netherlands have steroid profiling laws. A cop can stop you and search you or look at you as a person of interest and bring you in for a drug test simply because you carry too much muscle mass.
> 
> A traveling pro BB  doesn't need that kind of hassle as he travels around the world , who would. So some things are best kepts private , not every thing is a social media event lol


It’s on private chinese socials where it is legal but damn thanks for the shouts brother


----------



## Yano (Nov 18, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> It’s on private chinese socials where it is legal but damn thanks for the shouts brother


Case in point , check this out


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> Case in point , check this out


Yeah I mean the convos were in person privately and I didn’t mention gear on the post about the years progress. Just  thought it was interesting how different perceptions and knowledge of body building and hormone use is in comparison between the countries. That’s crazy as hell though, they have similar policies about recreationals here. You can be arrested etc for failing random drug tests that applies to things used while outside of the country. Super important to know these kind of laws before you travel anywhere.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 19, 2022)

SATURDAY

*weight: 104.2/ 230LBS 
new record heaviest Body weight still probably 20% body fat *

been eating til I’m damn near puking every day again. Love to see that scale go up. 

Right now Where I am struggling is putting in the work in the kitchen. This is the hardest part for me. It’s so tedious. i end up sleeping too late because I cook too late.

This week I NEED to work on this, and get sleep back on track. Starting Sunday night I need to fix my cooking schedule. 

*DEADLIFT DAY *
I Didn’t have time to do all back workout, because I had to go to gender reveal event and spent a lot of time discussing stuff w/ the kids mother. Will finish pull out workout Sunday   & get chest in

*Deadlift single PR*
1x5 60kg
1x3 100kg
1x2 140kg
1x1 180kg
1x1 230kg
1x1 PR 255kg

*here’s a video


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2o1dS8g

BACK OFF
1x3 210kg

*Pulldowns *
5x15
2x8
2x10


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 20, 2022)

weight: 204kg

Went to Sports Rehabilitation/Physical Therapy today.

I’m really concerned I’m not gonna be able to bench at the meet. Couldn’t bench this week. 

Today did deep tissue massage, cupping, stretching, acupuncture with electricity. Took about 2 hours. front delt, pec were treated with acupuncture +electrical current. lat got acupuncture as well. Massage felt fucking disgusting. Painful as hell all the lactic acid and tightness was gnarly. They recommended stretches specifically to rehab and make sure this doesn’t happen again.

PT asked me to take a rest day, and not bench press for the week. Will have a follow up next Sunday at 10am. 

Taking the rest day was fine, muscles in just about every group are not 100%. 

. Nowadays getting to gym and bodybuilding doesn’t feel like it takes any discipline or motivation. It’s a given, just part of my day, same as eating or breathing. Can’t wait to get back in tomorrow. 

Meals are back to 100%. Found a new organic halal meat vendor so gonna be ordering 30kg of meat from them on a monthly basis. Excited to have more variety that is responsibly sourced, and humanely raised despite a slightly higher cost.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 21, 2022)

*weight: 104kg/228lbs *

*Catch up Day*

*Upper/Mid back & biceps (pull)*

*face pulls *
6x6 35kg (muscle round with pause during contraction) 

*Chest supported rows *
muscles are too tight in shoulder and lat, had to do volume again :/

1x15 80kg
1x20 80kg
1x10 120kg
2x20 120kg
1x15 120kg 

*21s Bicep curls*
1x20 cadence 12kg

*Alternating muscle round hammer curls*
5x5 24kg (can increase weight next time)

*Drag Set SUPERSET spider curls*
2x15 nonstop giant set 12kg
2(5x5*) *12kg

*Alternating muscle round Twist curls*
5x5 12kg with slow cadence 

*Triceps/ shoulders* (push but without bench due to muscle problem)
*Tricep pushdown (2 arms)*
3x15 (cable) to failure 40kg
3x10 (rope) 60kg 

*Tricep pushdown (1 arms)*
2x10 (rope) 35kg

*Reverse Grip pushdown *
6x8 alternating muscle round 30kg 

*Smith behind the neck press
40kg 1x8
65kg 1x8
40kg 1x15
40kg 5x5 m

Lateral raises *
1x35 10kg (increase weight)
Pyramid to 1x10 24kg

*Cable cross*
3x15 light elbows to elbow with MI40 cadence

*Abs*
*2s Paused Cable crunch*
*5x15 50kg *


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 21, 2022)

Fuck. City might go into lockdown again tomorrow. 

Might have to cruise again. This will be the third cycle cut short by fucking lockdowns.
Felt like I made solid strength gains, the first half of the cycle and have been making good mass gains currently. 
If that is the case so be it, I’ll pull bloods get health in check, & get mentally prepared for a big 2023. 

One thing I will be a bit sad about is the meet might get cancelled… was looking forwards to seeing where I got in one year with official numbers & meeting a lot of guys in the PL community that I’ve become friends with through the training process who would’ve been coming to the city.  The PL community among foreigners here is a small group but really helped get through these last couple weeks with a sense of focus


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 26, 2022)

*weight: 103.7/228lbs*

reduced HGH to 5iu Ed as most gyms are closed.  Happy to see I’m still almost at my heaviest! 

Will likely go lower and cruise soon if we go into full lockdown. People are starting to get a bit sick of this and are demonstrating. Uncertain times here.

TUESDAY LEGS
tried seated valve raises, was great
Got PRs on leg press at 300kg for rest pause sets 

THURSDAY PULL

FRIDAY PUSH
Can’t bench heavy 
Some funny sets were 
1x50 40kg
1x46 50kg
1x26 55kg 

Hit PR on lateral raises 1x37 10kg, definitely need to go higher on this 

SATURDAY ACTIVE REST: SNOWBOARDING

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE
Been a bit busy this week with holiday stuff and trying to maximise use of time and socialising while getting meals and gym in due to imminent lockdown. Hope you and your families are safe, happy and that everyone has a lot to be thankful for! Enjoy the holidays. God bless you, hope you all enjoyed your meals with your loved ones. *


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 27, 2022)

Weight: 100.56

Holy shit snowboarding for 7 hours took the piss out of me. Snowboarding on tren is some funny ass shit. My feet were pumped to hell and back. Shit felt like I had chicken feet connected to my legs. Worst pump I have ever had in my life. Hope I get some sick foot hypertrophy. Ate shit and woke up with a sore ass and back, from squatting and wiping out bombing shit. Damn near killed my buddy on one as I’m not used to how fast I go when my bodyweight was at 230 lbs yesterday and almost hit him at full speed unable to stop while he stopped in the middle of a track. Fun stuff. Didn’t eat or drink nearly enough though and dropped Damn near 4kg…

Sunday: *Deadlift Controlled Descent (put the bar down as quietly and softly as possible as I’m deadlifting on tiles in my home)  Pyramid *

Back & legs were zooted from snowboarding. Went for some volume instead 

1x8 110kg
1x8 155kg
1x10 175kg
1x8 175kg
1x8 155kg
1x15 110kg


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 29, 2022)

Tuesday:

Legs

No belt high bar squat
Singles up to 206kg

Hypertrophy back off
1x12 140kg
1x20 100kg

Leg press (close and narrow, working set also includes one high and wide rest pause)
1x 30 warm up
1x10 80,120,160,200
2x30 240kg rest pause

Leg extension
3x15 50kg
2x REST PAUSE single leg 65kg
1x TDS 100/75/50
2x10 mi40 100kg

Goblet squats
2x failure 30kg

Ab cable crunches
5x15 75kg

Couldn’t hit hams, they are pretty fucked from deadlifting and snowboarding a bit, after the squat and leg press.

Making good progress in my personal life, & getting readjusted to hypertrophy sets. Having a 10/10 week so far except gyms are officially closed again! Just got invited to check out a nice powerlifting gym in this city that is really close to my home, so I’ll probably do some heavy singles there on calibrated plates and work on the commands before the meet, use comp racks and so on with some Eleiko plates which will be a first! Sounds like fun but then gyms closed! Oh well.  Need to restructure workouts at home…


----------



## eazy (Nov 29, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Having a 10/10 week so far


good stuff


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 30, 2022)

eazy said:


> good stuff


Thanks man! Hope everything is going well for you as well recently. Your workouts while on the fast you did seem crazy difficult to do at the same time haha.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Nov 30, 2022)

Wednesday: Pull

Was supposed to rest today but plans fell through on account of my girlfriend having to work.

So I went to Pull.

buddy owns the gym so they didn’t lock it down today lmao. S/o to the fine folks who still got nuts in this country. Everything was goofed so I figured fuck it lets go for a heavy dead, this might be the last time in a while. 

Christ came through for me with eleiko reds and a bar stiffer my Willy when I see a cross dresser in high heels and a mini skirt.
Hit this 260kg PR before a fail at the knees with 270kg & moving on to the rest of my hypertrophy work.

120 x6 
170 
220
250
260 (fine lift with down command)
270 (failure) 


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2o39DRA


----------



## Yano (Nov 30, 2022)

Nice pull man ! I see you've got them happy dancing  feet settled down too hahaha right on !


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice pull man ! I see you've got them happy dancing  feet settled down too hahaha right on !


Thanks! I feel like before I probably couldn’t get a passing 260kg Cus i hitched a lot but hopefully I can hit it nice and clean at the meet! 
Yeah lmao I’ve been trying to chill out before pulls instead of getting all hyped and jacked up so I guess it stopped my dance 😂


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 1, 2022)

Thursday: Active Rest: Ice Skating, stretching & jump rope, massage focus on hamstrings and lower back

*weight: 100kg*

Diet Check in 

Calories still at 5,200+ ED but my weight has stalled out hard. I’m on 3iu HGH Ed (want to save some cash). 

Been clearly recomping. Other friends who juice see a difference and the amount of calories I need to keep 100kg doesn’t lie that something is changing. When I did PL training with 5.2k I was definitely getting fatter. Now at 5.2k I go to sleep hungry. Think it’s time to a. Get a stricter eating schedule and b. Add some more calories before bed. 

Daily Food Intake 
I’m already eating 5lbs of cooked rice (750g raw rice) for lunch and dinner.
Meat is up to strictly 1kg a day. Mix of beef, chicken, salmon, rabbit and lamb. 
With 2 scoops protein rest days
4 scoops training days, 
80g carbs pre/post workout (total), 
3-4 slices  (150-200g raw) of full wheat toast with breakfast. 
Rest days also have taro and oat milk beverages but somehow the scale ain’t moving!  Maybe since I cleaned everything up really well I need more food…


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 6, 2022)

GENERAL
Been a moment since updating. Been working hard to get all my cooking habits, home life habits & so on ready so that when my daughter gets here to save time. Also been trying to get out more since I figure I won’t have time. Gyms reopened today, gonna be able to lift on 2 hour lunch break again. Perfect.

*TRAINING*
So last week Friday: push
-injury update. I can easily press 130kg with the injury and followed it with 1x60 50kg. Going above 75% definitely aggravates my shoulder and I need to give it a break.

Saturday:
Deadlifting session to try to push a little further after recovery and hit the 270kg on calibrated plates.
Did a beltless 250kg two days after my PR 260kg and failed 270kg.
Followed this with pull workout.

Here’s the beltless deadlift

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2o4iivi


Sunday: Snowboarding & massage
Really works abductors, calve & lower back.
Will probably get to some mountains soon as it is getting cold, friends and I will take our dogs and make a weekend of hiking and snowboarding.

Monday: Legs
Fried from sat/sun could not squat more than 180kg
Then moved to hypertrophy.
Bulgarian split squats & single legs on the leg press are feeling really good recently. Gonna start trying to push these rather than squats to mitigate CNS fatigue and save lower back for really pushing my deadlifts.

Tuesday: pull, no deadlifts today, lower back will be given a break this week after two very heavy sessions of pull and 2 heavy sessions of squatting with 2 failures on 100%+ attempts.

*DIET*
So as for food, I cut the calories a little bit because I’m a bit tired after one year of bulking. Gonna get my fat% down because my AI has been feeling a bit off recently. Example meal prep. Attached. Been ordering organic minced meat to get cooking quicker, and disposable recyclable Tupperware to save time.

CURRENT MEAL PREP EXAMPLE attached (no breakfast just have a protein shake) 

*STARTING A CUT *
-1400 calories *3800 (will taper further on Wednesday)
- 335g carbs ED

&physique before the cut, will update weekly I suppose.
Reduced raw carbs by 400g


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 7, 2022)

Tuesday: pull
Back is still recovering, took it easy on lower back/ mid back

Rope Pulldowns
3x15 50kg

Hammer Pulldowns
Work up to top set of
2x8 120kg * PR

Chest supported row
Work up to top sets
2x8 160kg *PRs

Underhand rows
1x10 140kg
5x5 muscle round 140Kg *PR

Face pulls
6x6 muscle rounds with slow cadence and pause
20kg

Hack squat
1x20 110kg

Bicep curls slow cadence
1x20 12.5

Bicep supersets (drag/ spider)
2x15 superset 15 12.5 kg
5x5 by 5x5 super set muscle round 12.5kg

Hammer curls
2x10 22.5

Had even less calories yesterday, about 1.7k

gonna stop w personal stuff in the log now that my shitshow is over & I don’t feel the need to vent about it hahaha


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 7, 2022)

Wednesday: push

Sticking to cut diet easy as pie. Will see where I’m at next week and adjust caloric intake.

Bench press is still iffy gonna save & recover
Need to be careful and light on shoulders too with certain movements.

DB overhead press
up to 1x8 36kg

Behind neck press
40kg 3x20

DB lateral raises ascend/descend the rack up in tens up to 1x10 24kg  (50 reps total up and down to 6kg)

Tricep pushdowns
3x15 40kg
2x10 65kg

One hand tricep pushdowns
6x6 alternating muscle rounds
20kg

Cable crunches
3x15 75kg

Hammer curls
2x10 34kg

Cable pec fly
3x15 50kg
1x12 50kg

Close grip press
50kg 3x20
Had to be careful as well not to aggravate injury

Want to go for another big deadlift on Friday or Saturday. I feel like 270 can go up if I don’t do 250/260 right before it since last time it flew up above the knee but then I couldn’t lock it out due to fatigue.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 8, 2022)

Weight: 96.7kg 
Will refeed at a Christmas brunch on Sunday then drop calories hard. still look about the same as when it was 103 and strength is holding really nicely, hitting the PRs two days ago is a good sign, good leg day, everything was moving nicely, even added reps to back squat at 140kg.

THURS: LEGS

Barbell Back squat 
1x10 140kg
2x10 100kg 
2x10 70kg

Hack squat 
2x10 200kg

Leg extensions 
3x15 50kg
1x20 65kg

Single leg extensions 
5x5 muscle round 45kg

Seated calf raises 
3x60 5kg 
* calves and knees are  fucked up from snowboarding and some abnormal trenbolone smashing that went a bit overboard this week 😂 by that set my joints felt dry as hell. Somehow the deca can’t keep up with the tren demon boner’s effect on joint health. I’ve upgraded to deluxe autism. Cardio=bad point taken 

Bulgarian smith squats 
1x15 40kg
2x15 50kg

Lying (unilateral) leg curls (no break between sets)
2x15 15kg 

Lying leg curl (bilateral)
TRIPLE DROPS 1x12/12/12 42/36/28kg

Couldn’t do isolation hold on hamstring, I know I will cramp, and need to hold it for DLs. 

Been cramping like a fucking bitch recently. Had trouble stepping off the hamstring curl without getting cramps.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 10, 2022)

Friday Rest day: Got covid.. hahaha 38.2 degree fever, sore throat, headache, muscle soreness, extreme fatigue and so on. Slept pretty much all day but couldn’t really eat much. Had a bit of chicken, yogurt, taro and sandwich. Very minimal.

Saturday: going to be another rest day. I’m feeling much better but need to continue recovering and getting over this ASAP. I don’t have a vaccine but I’m surprised it’s going away so fast… what the hell is the big deal about this? *not due to any political stuff just because the vaccine in China is legitimate shit with only 50% efficacy lol. I was supposed to take my gf to train but that ain’t happening. Gonna just have to stay home and try to get my food in.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 12, 2022)

Tuesday: got past covid
Weight: last I checked several days ago I was 95kg

*because of my covid I can’t compete in 5 days. The meet director said that I can pick any meet in 2023 and do not need to pay to register etc. I want to do a meet when I’m all there, and due to the recent covid And weight loss I have no idea where my strength is. 

i stopped my blast, currently cruising on 300 test. .05 adex 2x per week. *

I will probably cruise several months and assess health before I chose to blast again. 

However besides some small symptoms I feel better from the covid. I was waiting til I have no fatigue or muscle soreness to get back to lifting.

Gonna start lifting Wednesday, and get 4-5 days in the gym. I want to pull a heavy deadlift and see where my strength is post-covid.

Essentially I will have missed no days, just gonna have to do some in a row. No worries.

With covid I didnt have the energy to even think about lifting. My diet was terrible, I could barely eat. I’m certain I lost more weight. Even going to a buffet to eat left me worn out.

However losing that weight has made me aromatise way less, and my gyno disappeared pretty damned fast.

Moving forward I am going to need to cut at around 20% BF or stay under there when I blast.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 13, 2022)

Tuesday: pull

Got lifting today. Fuck it, time to go. I’m still covid positive and dealing with symptoms but I’ve had enough just sitting around doing jack shit.

Wanted to see where my deadlift is at and had to grind it out for 250kg which is not where I wanted to be.


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2o5EADP

i wanted to try for 270kg but with covid the bar movement was very sluggish.

After that moved to hypertrophy

Conventional Deadlift
1x3 170kg
1x1 220kg
1x1 250kg
1x8 170kg
2x8 120kg

Hammer Pulldowns
1x8 120kg
1x15 80kg

One arm rows (alternating muscle rounds)
2(5x5) 60kg *per arm

Paused Face pulls
6x6 muscle round 20kg

Cable Pulldowns
3x15 50kg

Bicep curls
5x15 12.5kg  (gym was closing had no time to do anything else)


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 13, 2022)

Damn man Idk how you pulled that off with covid. Pun intended . Hope you get to feeling better and I hope that workout doesn’t hinder your recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn man Idk how you pulled that off with covid. Pun intended . Hope you get to feeling better and I hope that workout doesn’t hinder your recovery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not sure tbh, just wanted to finish what I started after loading the bar I guess hahaha. Good 1 😂. 
Thanks man, hope so too. I’m at the tail end of it so I don’t expect it should be a huge deal…


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 14, 2022)

Wed: push 

Weight:95kg

Covid almost gone, strength still a bit less than usual. Think I’ll bounce back next week. Feeling pretty good today. 

Finally can do some pressing motions. Have to be very particular about technique and position of my arms to mitigate front delt injury. 

Pec fly
3x15 45kg

Incline press machine
1x8 100kg
1x4 120kg
1x15 100kg

Decline press machine 
2x12 100kg
1x20 60kg

Press machine
AMRAP at 60kg

Cable cross 
2x10 45kg mi40

Tricep pushdown 
3x15 45kg

Lateral raise
1x30 12.5kg 
Run the rack up to 6-10-14-18-20kg
Descend the rack (same backwards)

Machine press 
1x8 60kg
1x15 45kg

Obliques 
3x15 10kg

Russian twists
3x50

Hammer curl superset reverse grip curl 
2x 10x10 10kg 

Update at 95kg on cut


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

Trenbolonely said:


> Wed: push
> 
> Weight:95kg
> 
> ...



Looking pretty damn good man. Good for you for pushing through covid. You look like a fighter. You get in the cage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Looking pretty damn good man. Good for you for pushing through covid. You look like a fighter. You get in the cage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! Yeah covid is finished now. Back to business as usual starting this week. Never got in a cage for mma, but I used to compete in Thai boxing so I’ve fought in a ring before. Actually my initial intention with weights was just to get into a higher weight class and improve strength for kickboxing but I gained weight so quick I decided I’ll give body building a go.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 19, 2022)

Weight: 95.7kg (without hGH & on cruise dose test)

3 days last week seemed enough for getting over covid, and pushing intensity just about as high as I could manage with fatigue, & respiratory problems.

Didn’t lose a lot of weight going down to cruise. By now short esters should be out of my system, guess I am not holding an excessive amount of water. 

However my waist definitely got much smaller, I need to use the same holes I drilled on my belt that I did when I was 72kg…

Need to do a health check for my work, would prefer to do it a bit further away from tren use but it is what it is. I will have a clear picture of my health momentarily. Gonna get to see where my heart, liver, kidneys, blood pressure etc is at after one year of B&C. Looking forward to seeing it and getting to the drawing board for 2023 macro cycles for training, & PED cycles. Gonna look into more coaching this year as I really want to get to a weight/quality of physique where I can start to considering doing some amateur comps. 

Saturday: legs 

Monday: pull


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 19, 2022)

Fuck almost hit the 270kg for the 2.85x body weight today. Literally a fucking inch off lockout. Didn’t have a belt that fit. I’m gonna get that bitch before the year is up for +120kg on my deadlift this year done and dusted.

Got two sessions in 1 deadlift 
1 hypertrophy.

DL: 
220kg
250kg easy
270kg so close but fail

Chest supported rows:
2x10 160kg
1x15 120kg

Underhand row 
7x5 muscle round 80kg 

Cable pulldown 
3x15 35kg

Close grip pulldown super stretch with slow cadence
2x10 70kg 
2x15 45kg 

Face pulls muscle round
6x6 35kg

Pullovers 
2x10 45kg
1x15 45kg (failure)

Hammer curl alternating muscle rounds 
5x5 24kg

Spider/Drag supersets
2x15 12kg
5x5 muscle round 12kg

Cable curls 
1x21 20kg 
1x21 45kg

DB shrugs paused to failure 
1 set to failure


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 25, 2022)

Tuesday: push
Still cannot bench press, but was able to incline bench. Incline bench strength really took a hit from the injury and not doing it a while during PL training. 

Thursday: Legs
Really jacked up the numbers on the leg press again. 

Saturday (Christmas Eve): deadlift + Pull 
Did a 250kg lift, then back off at 200kg 1x6 followed by hypertrophy program 

Sunday: Push 

Christmas week so I took it a bit easier on my diet this week. Powerlifting friends from other cities were here during/after the competition so just lifted and did half BB diet and some restaurants.  Going on a beach vacation next week which might be the last one for a while after my daughter is born. Just gonna make sure I can hit the gym at whatever hotel I pick and just eat healthy/ lots of seafood when I go.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 27, 2022)

Tuesday: legs

Backsquat

1x5 100kg
1x2 140kg
1x1183kg
1x1 215kg PR (2.25 bodyweight, my goal currently is 2.5x for squat, and 3x for deadlift, both I think are well within reach in several more months)

Hypertrophy
1x12 140kg (PR, need to up the weight and lower the reps by 4)
1x20 100kg

Leg extension
3x15 50kg
RP
15/13/10 100kg

TDS  each set for failure
100kg/85kg/60kg

Leg press
160kg 3 rest pause to failure

Bulgarian split squats
3x10 per leg 60kg

Goblet squats
1x20 20kg
1x20 30kg
 Superset with leg extensions to failure at 100kg

Beach Trip is all booked got a hotel with a gym by the beach. first time going on an airplane in 3 years… since I came back to this country from Thailand for boxing. Pretty excited to have a trip where I can relax and still get gym time in after the insane shit show of ups and downs that was this year. Gf bought the tickets which was a cool move lmao.. that’s a new one. Feels good not to shell out all my shekels and still get fucking nagged to death for the first time in Damn near half a decade 😂


----------



## Trenbolonely (Dec 28, 2022)

Wednesday: pull

Weight: 96kg didn’t blow tf up over holidays.



No belt Deadlift

up to 220kg
Failed 250kg.
Definitely need to give it a rest. Cannot deadlift every pull day after failing a 1RM and pushing to 10RPE and running normal hypertrophy program. Felt very fresh physically and mentally but I am clearly fatigued.

Chest supported rows
1x12 80kg
1x10 120kg
2x8 145kg/320lbs

Cable Pulldowns with cadence
3x15  50kg

Wide grip Pulldowns 
1x10 75kg
1x15 65kg

Close grip slow cadence Pulldowns 
2x10 75kg 

1 arm overhand rows to upper chest 
REST PAUSE 40kg
1x12
1x15
1x 15 
ALTERNATING MUSCLE ROUND 
6x5  70kg

Face pulls MUSCLE ROUND
6x6 35kg

Cable curls 
2x10 70kg

Seated bicep curls ALTERNATING MUSCLE ROUND 

6x6 12kg per arm  

Hammer curl mi40 cadence
2x10 16kg


----------



## Trenbolonely (Jan 5, 2023)

finished last week with 5 days in the gym,
This week got two so far on Monday, and Wednesday. Travelling today, will get to the gym 2-3 more times this week tomorrow and over the weekend. Was able to take gear etc on my carry on no questions and no problems. Want to try for that damned 270kg pull tomorrow or Saturday. 

Over my seven day vacation (2 days of which spent road tripping and flying) I got 4 days in the gym, so not too shabby at all! Ate very healthy the majority of the time. Most was spent eating chicken and rice as actually chicken boiled in coconut water and chicken and rice boiled in chicken stock are local specialties in the region. Abused eggs as I ran out of protein powder. Was eating some meals or drinking up to 14 eggs in one sitting at times. Ended up finding a nice gym where some Chinese IFBB competitors came out of and trained there twice, other times hotel gym and a beachside gym where I had to do Pulldowns with a person as weight since there wasn’t enough lol. 

Got some PRs on:
Overhead press 91kg 1x 7
Lateral raises 27kg 1x10
Hack squat 215kg 2x8
Deadlift AMRAPs 100kg 1x 26 (overhand grip gave out)
Rows 100kg 1x16

Besides this there is approximately one month left til my daughter is born and outside of the vacation it seems stuff is about to get very busy. 
Around March I will finally compete in a powerlifting meet since I got fucked by covid last time. Can’t wait to give it a go!

Next blast i will start my first insulin protocol with the help of my friend who competes and is around the same weight as I am. Hopefully I can get big enough to do a bodybuilding show with him. Don’t care about winning atm want to give it a go! I need the experience in some comps and the best way to get better at a given sport is competition, so I need to get my feet wet to make progress! 

Happy 2023 everyone.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Jan 5, 2023)

Just to update goals this year:

Deadlift: 320kg 
(2022 I added over 100kg, 2023 I want to add 50)
Squat: 225kg
Bodyweight: 110-115kg with higher quality, conditioning and muscle maturity

BB specific : pay special attention to Pec development and tricep/bicep, the body parts that respond most slowly to training. Prioritise abs a bit more.

         -during cut I learned that I lose fat on midsection and pecs most slowly, legs maintain size very well as I don’t store fat there, back too. Weaker parts where I store fat definitely got smaller.

Competition: 1 PL, 1 BB
Bench: don’t get injured, focus on hypertrophy in chest
Personal: Fatherhood is main priority, just do that as best of my ability. Relationships and friendships are gonna come second to that. Job and career too.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 5, 2023)

Hey man, I have read only briefly yet. Mainly training and diet. Some of the lifts are strong like deadlift, you probably have strong lower back and core, I assume.

Also I see we are about the same height +- 1 or 2cm, what are your more recent PR's that are not listed? also you're European I assume? That's of course if you don't mind me asking.

I'll be seeing your log from time to time and I'm interested in your PL comp. I wish you luck.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Jan 5, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> Hey man, I have read only briefly yet. Mainly training and diet. Some of the lifts are strong like deadlift, you probably have strong lower back and core, I assume.
> 
> Also I see we are about the same height +- 1 or 2cm, what are your more recent PR's that are not listed? also you're European I assume? That's of course if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> I'll be seeing your log from time to time and I'm interested in your PL comp. I wish you luck.


Right now my 2022 PRs were:

Paused Bench 140kg  (I’m injured and can’t really push the movement)
Squat 215kg
Deadlift 260kg (will try 270kg soon and am confident I can get it, I missed by 1/2 inches a couple weeks ago)
Lower back makes most progress for me in strength 

I don’t mind at all, I’m from USA, mixed race (Hungarian, Afro-Caribbean, indigenous South American, Spanish ancestry )

Are you running a log here, if so I’ll follow yours too!


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 5, 2023)

Trenbolonely said:


> Right now my 2022 PRs were:
> 
> Paused Bench 140kg  (I’m injured and can’t really push the movement)
> Squat 215kg
> ...


I applause your deadlift, mister. It is on high level. 

Perhaps like I assumed you have got a strong lower back and core.

You look very European, that's why I assumed, besides you're typing a bit different, but yeah now I see that you're a native English speaker. All good man.

Yes, man I too have a log here and I appreciate you following too! Also interested in your PL journey! Keep rolling man.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Jan 6, 2023)

Fuck I got food poisoning. Spent all night vomiting on the floor and living in the washroom. 
Only in China can you get food poisoning from overpriced airport food.

Weighed in at 96.5kg after vomiting and shitting my brains out. Fasting today. 

Not gonna be able to get to the gym today. Feel really weak and sick. Rescheduling the DL attempt to next week.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 6, 2023)

Damn it, man I hope you're better now...

Stomach and digestive system is my Achilles heel, I suffer so much when it happens..

Heal up and get back on the track.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Saturday at 3:43 PM)

Weighed in at 94kg this morning after my fast
Got a pull session in 
Took it easy though as my last pull day was AMRAPs and the food poisoning left me pretty weak after a day of no calories..

dl 220kg x 1
225kg x1 
1x 10 180kg 

pulldown warm up
3x15 40kg

Close grip Pulldowns/row machine 
1x10 60kg
1x8 80kg
2x8 100kg
1x12 80kg

1 arm cable rows 
5x5 alternating muscle round 50kg (per arm)

face pull 
muscle round 6x6 40kg

Bicep curls 
2x10 25kg
Muscle round 6x6 20kg
Mi40 2x10 12.5 kg 
Hammer curls
Alternating muscle rounds 5x5 20kg

Bent over DB fly 
2x10 cadence mi40 10kg


----------



## Trenbolonely (Saturday at 3:44 PM)

lukiss96 said:


> Damn it, man I hope you're better now...
> 
> Stomach and digestive system is my Achilles heel, I suffer so much when it happens..
> 
> Heal up and get back on the track.


Thanks man, felt a lot better by the end of the day but not 100!
Getting back to it anyways!


----------



## Trenbolonely (Sunday at 3:39 PM)

94 kg
Reintroduced growth hormone into my stack 4iu Ed

Back 100% on diet

Food today

7 egg whites
125g chicken
2 slices wheat toast

250g chicken
150g white rice

125g beef liver
7egg whites
150g white rice

250g chicken
200g sweet potato

250g chicken
150g white rice

80g protein
1 slice wheat bread

Need to deload. i went a bit nuts at the gyms in the other city because it was very well equipped and One was on the beach so I was just having fun pushing myself earlier this week. I’m not all recovered after that food poisoning.

 Todays workout was uncharacteristically difficult with lighter weights.

 workouts was from home today and will be for a bit as gyms are closed

Bench press
taking it slow it’s very weak after the injury. I’ve only been doing decline and incline on machines for hypertrophy with light loads and high reps. However I didn’t expect my bench to fall off this much! Hope it will get back to where it was soon!

1x5 100kg
2x8 90kg
2x12 80kg

Incline barbell bench with slow paused reps
2x8 60kg
2x10 50kg
2x12 50kg
1x15 50kg

Again need to feel out how heavy I can go

Close grip bench press
mi40 2 second pause on contraction
 (every rep took a total of 10 seconds)

3x10 50kg

Lateral raises
5x15 10kg

Tricep pushdowns
3x max to failure

DB chest fly
3x15
2x max to failure

Here is where I am at 94kg. As I come down from 105 I can really see where I need to put more focus in my next bulking blast. I’m nowhere near where I want to be, but I’m happy with my progress this first year and I am going to start pushing hard again with over feeding clean food after this cruise/cut is finished.


----------



## bullzelle (Monday at 12:45 AM)

Starting the year off strong 💪 
Any idea when you're looking to do a pl meet? Interested to see how it goes hitting that and a bb competition


----------



## Trenbolonely (Monday at 1:11 AM)

bullzelle said:


> Starting the year off strong 💪
> Any idea when you're looking to do a pl meet? Interested to see how it goes hitting that and a bb competition


Thanks! Now it’s time to get refocused and get it moving!

Next one is March/early April that friends and I are all planning on competing in.

 since a lot of people got covid when the first meet was in this city, they allowed people to just re-register for free and compete in a new weight classes if they got covid during the time of the first meet.

Hoping the body building comp will be at the end of the year so I can’t try and add 10-15kg of lean mass, after blowing up w/ fat& water on the bulk, if I get some repeat results like 2022.


----------



## bullzelle (Monday at 1:54 AM)

Awesome. Been reading through some and will keep tuning in to see the progress and results


----------



## Trenbolonely (Monday at 4:31 PM)

weight: 95kg
Food identical to yesterday +30g intraworkout carbs +40g post workout dextrin


Legs:

2 Leg extension
3x15 60kg

Single leg extension
2x10 70kg

Hack squat
2x12 100kg
2x10 150kg
2x10 200kg

Single leg press
1x20 80kg
6x6 alternating muscle round 80kg

Hamstring curls (seated)
Single leg
3x15 50kg

2 legs
Rest pause 80kg 12/8/6
Drop set  80kg/60kg/40kg 10x10x10
ISO hold 35kg 1 minute too easy

Bulgarian split smith squats
2x10 40kg
2x15 60kg

Overhead press
1x16 55kg
Rest pause 55kg 12/8/5
TDS 45/35/25 12/12/12
Mi40 1x10 35kg


Feel like legs maintained almost exactly the same over the cut, and still got stronger. Back also didn’t lose muscle, but arms and chest definitely did.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Wednesday at 3:10 PM)

Wednesday: 95.5kg

PULL 2nd variation 

Barbell rows
1x8 60kg
1x8 100kg
2x8 140kg

Reverse grip barbell rows
REST PAUSE 12/8/6 100kg
Muscle round 5x5 10s rest every 5 reps 100kg

Cable Pulldowns
3x15 52kg

Close grip Triangle Pulldowns
1x15 60kg
1x10 80kg
2x8 115kg

Face pulls
Muscle round 10s rest 6x6 40kg

Superset spider/drag no breaks
2x15 x 2x15
5x5 x 5x5.        12.5kg

Hammer curls
1x5 45kg
AMR 5x5 30kg

Twist curls
AMR 5x5 15kg

21s bicep curls
12.5kg


*will receive medical screening results this Friday about heart/kidney/liver BP/HR from tren blast and post.
Will do hormone, lipids, etc in one month or so.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Yesterday at 9:51 AM)

Doctors want me to recheck my liver values tomorrow because they are out of range and everything else is normal & they have no idea why since I do not drink.

Like Y’all never heard of tren? what medical school did you go to where they don’t teach you about the sauzole???

😂 glad my heart and everything else is in a good place then.
Gonna take a longer cruise and not hit tren again for a while until the liver is completely healthy. Going to avoid orals as well, and anything with liver toxicity. Gotta be responsible.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Yesterday at 1:13 PM)

Thursday: PUSH

Getting back in the swing after the injury My 1rm hardly budged, but my muscular endurance of the chest has really gone to shit! It’s crazy how powerlifting and then replacing bench with other pushing motions on machines has effected the endurance of my bench press so fast, even though pecs are still about the same size, and strength for low reps. 

Bench press (focusing on control and technique, nice and slow)
1x8 40kg
1x8 60kg 
1x8 100kg
Rest pause 12/8/4 80kg
Triple drops 10/10/10 80kg/60kg/40kg 

Chest fly
3x15 60Kg
2x10 mi40 75kg

Overhead press
1x15 40kg 
1x10 60kg
1x8 71kg
1x15 50kg

5x5 10s rest between sets 35kg 

Lateral raises
1x10 25kg 
RP 10/8/10 22.5Kg

Incline bench 
1x15 40kg
1x10 60kg
1x7 80kg
RP 12/5/4 60kg 
TDS 8/8/8 60kg 50Kg 40kg 

Close grip bench press 
3x10 2 seconds pause 2 seconds off chest 50kg 

Cable Pushdowns 
3x max 10/8/6 80kg

Strict Bicep curls 
Up to 1x10 25kg 



Feeling much better off the tren physically now. I didn’t notice how run down I was getting. I feel mentally refreshed as well because I have more energy and I am a lot hungrier (literally)


----------



## Trenbolonely (Today at 4:10 AM)

REGARDING THE HEALTH OF MY LIVER KIDNEYS HEART AND LUNGS

To preface this: I disclosed the hormone use to the physician and he said I shouldn’t worry about the following BLOOD RESULTS RELATED TO MY LIVER after cessation of the trenbolone they should return to normal. BUT i must not continue ORALS or TREN until my liver values are normal again. He gave some medications to help, reminded me to drink more water and increase fruits and greens intake which is something that I have been neglecting.

NEGATIVE OUTCOMES WORTH NOTING AND MONITORING

WHAT    /              MY VALUES /NORMAL RANGE

TP69.565-85ALB37.5 LOW40- 55GLO3220-40A/G1.17 LOW1.2-2.4AST146 (4x HIGH)15-40ALT360 (5x HIGH)9-70S/T.41TBIL7.20-26DBIL2.61.7-6.8IBIL4.60-14GGT3910-60ALP149 (HIGH)45-125

As you can see many things related to liver *damage* is out of range and clear. ALT/AST we’re most concerning but are not indicators of disease (50x) or hepatitis(15x) and ALB, ALP are only slightly high or low. GGT, and GLO are in range so it doesn’t signify liver disease or damage to bile ducts.  However markers related to *liver function* and health are still normal. (TBIL, DBIL, ETC)

Moving forward I need to pay special attention to liver health, WHEN I am fully recovered and choose to run compounds that affect the liver.

I will choose next time to get bloods done on cycle and stop if my ALT/AST get to 1.5-2x normal values unless preparing for a competition.

BP was 137/80
not cause for concern for me, after several months on tren. Cessation last time caused it to go back to 120, with additional cardio exercises. Going to shoot for 120s again this cruise.

TEST RESULTS THAT WERE GOOD

Heart and lungs scan indicated no signed of growth or damage (after one year of what I consider fairly aggressive protocols for a beginner, thank god). Cardiac system looks completely normal.

Kidney function from that blood test are also completely normal, nothing worth writing about.

FULL HORMONES AND LIPIDS WILL BE TAKEN DURING CRUISE


----------



## Trenbolonely (Today at 4:26 AM)

Forgot to mention I will be getting liver retested in several weeks. To make sure it is going down, because the numbers are definitely too high.

Also no I don’t drink but when I had covid I did take a fair amount of ibuprofen.

*One more note about liver values: THAT IS U/L. iu/L is not used in China. 
usually <1000  U/L is a sign of liver injury or hepatitis. *


----------

